# TTC & Everything Else



## MomWife

I am on my 3rd month on TTC #3. I am 9DPO. I went to my asthma appointment and I took 4 tests. I did ok on 2 but the other 2 was very bad. I found out that my lungs are inflamed. The asthma nurse said that she was prescribing me my same inhaler but more steroid medication in it so it can control the inflammation in my lungs. I have to see her again in December. She said she don't want to keep me on the higher dosage for too long since I am TTC. 

I hope my buddy will join itsnowmyturn:flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ola I found u!! 

I thought is reply here instead of the pm.

At the moment my pain is getting a little bit worse but I think its because I stopped doing my physio, I'm doing more sitting down at work and I had the flu jab on Tuesday. So I'm getting extra rest and started doing some mini exercise regime at bed time.

Iv been getting some very very mild cramping in my left side the lower part of abdomen. I can't see it being ovulation just yet as its only been a week and I haven't been getting any cm. So now I'm all anxious that its the endo pain coming back but Il no about t when it gets here.

My thermometer is old but iv only used it handful of times but I get diff temps at night, I just did it now and it was 36.5 so maybe around 36 to 36.3 is normal for me but maybe Il buy another cheap one online just to check.

I hate people who smell, I can't understand how they don't smell it themselves, I used to work with a guy like that, he literally came into work and his shirt would be soaked through with sweat and he stunk, I was surprised the customers didn't boycott the place at night.

I had an email from recruitment today saying we check ur file weekly and we notice that some references are missing. So I sent them a snooty email back saying no one had contacted me for 7 weeks and I was told twice they were with my manager being signed off so why don't u help me here because its the poor communication from ur end that's causing this delay. 

I understand that this post will be completely random to other people lol (they shut out other thread down in introducing yourself because it was no longer an introduction lol).

Please don't be put off from joining us, we talk for England and the USA lol, the more the merrier lol xx


----------



## MomWife

I am sorry that your pain is getting a bit worse. I also received the flu shot today. I didn't want to. When do you think you will start back doing your physio? That's good that you are doing mini exercise. At least you are doing some sort of exercise. 

If you have any more symptoms please let me know.:flower:When I stopped taking bcp I was having cramps, headaches, fatigue and I thought I was pregnant! hahahaha! 

I bought a cheap one online. I had it for 3 months now. I am thinking about buying me another one if I am not pregnant within 2 months since I do not know how long they last. 

Wow, he could of at least thought about his co-workers and the customers. I guess some people just don't care or some people think that other people cannot smell their odors. :shrug:

They are so unorganized. They knew somebody should of called you when they noticed that. Who knows, somebody probably told another person to call you and they never called you. It seems like nobody does their job anymore. Some of the people at the top does very little and people under them does EVERYTHING... Let me know if you get a response back from them. 

I guess we was chatting it up on the introduction thread for months:happydance::hugs:
Yes, please join us don't be shy we talk about everything on this thread LOL!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I feel like death this morning!! Very sore throat, pounding headache and aching all over, I don't no whether its from flu jab or because there's something going round the office. My temp was 37 this morning so at least I no ot works lol I'm probably getting a temp from feeling ill. I did order a new one though so Il start using that next cycle...whenever that may be. 

I will see if doing this exercise regime helps and if it does I won't do the physio if it doesn't Il start it again in a couple of weeks after my life isn't so hectic.
X


----------



## MomWife

Do you still have a sore throat? I was kind of feeling ill myself, i think it was because of the flu shot.:growlmad: I hope you feel better today.

I am being soooo lazy today. Yesterday I cleaned up a space so that it can look very neat! The only thing is that I have to finish. I just have to look through some boxes and throw things away. I know sometime next year we just might be moving, so I am starting throwing out things now. I just realized I am a packrat!!! Starting today I am not keeping anything that isn't worth keeping. 

Today I am 11dpo. For a few days I have been sleeping alot but I know I just been tired. I am not going to symptom spot anymore since I get my hopes up. 

How is your day so far?:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I still feel rotten. Back of my eyes hurts and throat still hurts.

Symptom spotting is terrible, gets u all excited only to completely crush u. I hate not knowing what's going off with my body. I used to symptom spot all the time, even when I was on the pill. 

We had a cleaning and tidying day today, boring and tedious lol. Feel a bit restless today, like I need to be up and doing stuff but I no I need to rest as iv been a lot more achy this last week. 

Need to get weighed tomorrow I haven't got weighed in two weeks so need to see what damage has been done lol. Although iv been having lots more fruit and veg which I do feel has made a difference to my hunger levels. Next week I need to train myself to start leaving s little bit of my meals because I have a habit of over eating at meal times. How have u been doing with the weight loss xx


----------



## MomWife

I hope you feel better soon. It's not fun being ill. :hugs:

I finally cleaned up the area yesterday. It took me 3 hours to finish. Now it is very tidy which I am happy! Hubby came home and seen it and said wow, that looks a lot better! I am not cleaning up today but just washing plenty of dishes. :growlmad::growlmad: 

I do not want to weigh myself this week, I will wait until next week. That is goood that you been eaating a lot of fruits and veggies. Yesterday for dinner I had mixed vegetables with a baked potato. You are not the only one piling food on her plate! Whatever I put on my plate, I try so hard to eat everything and I was so full that I did not want to move! Now that is being greedy!:haha: Now since I have been cutting back it has been hard but I have been doing good for a week so far. Yesterday I had some ice cream since I did not have any for a while now. It wasn't that much, I had only 3 scoops and that was it, trust me I wanted more but I just went back in the kitchen to get a cup of water. I did 110 sit ups yesterday, I had my daughter count them for me while I was doing them. Now I am filling the pain, I woke up this morning and said I think I did tooo many sit ups! LOL!! I should have started out little but I just went full force with the sit ups!!

TMI: I was spotting today after BDing, I don't know what that was about,:shrug: maybe I might come on early. AF is due between the 24th-28th. How are you doing today?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Seems very early for af, uv got another 4 days till its earliest due date, maybe it cud be ur cervix being irritated or something. Fingers crossed for af not showing at all though. But don't go symptom spotting ul drive urself mad, just wait for ur af to not show before u start thinking about any possibility of it. 

I lost 2lb in the last 2 weeks, I dare say I put a few on last week so prob lost it all this week. But as I say Il going to leave some on my plate and not stuff myself. I'm the same as u I will eat everything even if it makes me so full I can't move. 

Not sure how next weekend will go because Il be drinking and stuff again so I will prob bloat up. But the thing is I don't want to drink loads and loads in case I have ovulated, I don't seem to take the same attitude about smoking though, I don't smoke much, I don't have any until I come home from work then if I'm at home Il have one and that's it but if I'm at my neighbours house Il have a few but then I don't have anymore. I think my thermometer is def dying, I got 36.3 again this morning and that was after trying to get back to sleep for 15 minutes and then realising it wasn't going to happen. My new one is coming from Hong Kong lol so won't be here until the end of the month. However still no cm (tmi...unless I feel inside, then its watery and not masses) but I no from the past I usually have a lot. So until New thermometer I won't really no, I might not get lots of cm since I had the zoladex.
It's all a bit of the unknown until I ovulate then I can use that as a reference. 

Feeling a bit better today, will see how I feel at work tomorrow as to whether I pull the sickies or not, depends on my tiredness levels, if I'm too exhausted to think Il have a few days off, if I feel ok I won't.

How r u feeling today? How's ur asthma? Xx


----------



## MomWife

I hope AF does not show. I think you are right that my cervix could be irritated. I remember my gyn told me that since I am taking inhalers that have steroid in them that I can have consistent yeast infections. So he prescribed me 12 pills so that I won't have to come back. The good thing is that I have 2 refills on them so I am good on them for quite a while. I was trying to get my primary care Dr. to prescribe me the pill since I knew I had a yeast infection she made me wait for a week and a half for the test results to come back! Oh how angry I was! So now I know that my gyn is better since he goes off my history and do not have me wait until the results. I called my Dr. on Friday since I need a referral to keep seeing my asthma nurse. The administrative assistant said that I need to come in, I said why I need to come in for?, I have the fax number so that she can fax it to the hospital. She said that the Dr. is supposed to have notes and everything. I told her that it is not on my end to make sure they do their job. She asked me how long I have been seeing the asthma nurse, I told her after my last hospitalization in March. I told her the Dr. know of this. So she kept saying that I needed to come in, so I said Ok I will wait. I sent an email to the hospital that I have been going to see my gyn and asthma nurse stating I need an appointment. So I will go from there since my primary care Dr. office is making this so hard for me. I need to keep seeing my asthma nurse so I figured this will be best since they are all at the same hospital.

My asthma is better but I woke up in the middle of the night since i was coughing. I used my rescue inhaler since the coughing would not stop and then I was fine after 3 minutes. I take 4 different medications for my asthma which is horrible. I was reading some posts on here about singular, and the women that live in the UK stopped taking singular since their Dr. told them to. I wonder if I should keep taking Singular?

I am glad that you are feeling better today! I need a drink, at least you will be calm! LOL!!! I can not drink a lot since I have hangovers and plus vomitting, but I still try to drink more than 3 glasses. At least you don't smkoe a pack day. I used to smoke years ago but I quit since my husband wanted me to quit, back then I only smoked about 5 cigs a day but when I was drinking it was way more.(I know somebody who have asthma is bad)I know you glad that you are getting a new thermometer, wow from Hong Kong, i can't stand it when you order stuff and it takes a while for it to be delivered since it is so far away like Hong Kong! At least you can take a few days off, that is always good. Will chat later, I know I was just babbling away!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I will keep temping with my old one for now, u never no I might see something. Although it'd saying my temp now is lower than it was this morning lol. I duno Il have to wait and see.

I get hangovers really bad too but drinking more always seems like a good idea at the time and then for the next few weeks I'm saying never again. 

I don't no much about the asthma inhalers I'm afraid. My mum and brother are asthmatics but I don't no much about their particular medication and anything to do with TTC on them. I no they have their regular one and their rescue one but tbh I haven't seen either of them take them for a while. My brother smokes and is asthmatic n my mum used to, I noticed my mum used to cough s lot lore when she smoked (she didn't start until 10 years ago. Quit a few years ago). I no that as soon as I feel pregnant or get my bfp which ever comes first Il stop all the smoking, iv always been dead against smoking in pregnancy, had a big fall out with sil when she was pregnant with her first cos she smoked all thru, and has done with the next two as well, but each to their own. I might not agree with it but nothing I can do about it.

Well I best be going to sleep or Il be exhausted tomorrow. Night hun speak soon xxx


----------



## MomWife

I am giving you a quick update since I am cleaning up my daughters closet: I am 14dpo and I have been spotting since Saturday and having no other symptoms. I think I am out this month. 

My mom was smoking when she was pregnant with all of our kids. I am the last one and only one who develped asthma as a toddler. I am also against smoking during pregnancy, but we can't do nothing about it if we see our loved ones/friends who smoke during pregnancy. 

I hope you are doing ok since our chat! Will chat later:hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

:-( bad luck this month, hope its just tricking u.

No ur right we can't do anything and I learned to live with their decision to smoke thru pregnancy, I just no I wudnt forgive myself if anything happened to my child and I cud have stopped it. 

Iv been round to my neighbours today and we were talking about kids, its always nice to talk to ppl who have been there. She knows I'm trying so its nice to speak with someone who knows. She has twins so its nice to hear about what it was like for her as a single mum with twins, I bet it was hard, but she's got two brilliant children. The boy probably needs a bit of a male role model in his life but he's doing good without one. I cudnt imagine having to bring up children on my own, she never stops, everything is down to her to do
Xx


----------



## MomWife

I hope it's tricking me too, but you know how my previous months were. Spotting then AF came. 

It is always good to talk to someone who been through it. Wow, twins I know that it hard raising them on her own. Kuddos to her!! I say women is strong especially the ones who have to raise their children on their own. 

I finally talked to my friend who had the baby girl. She told me that the baby weighed 5 pounds 2 ounces. She had to have an emergency C- section since her bllod pressure was extremly high. Now she moved in with her Aunt since her lease was up on her apartment on Sept 30th, and she knew that she couldn't afford to keep paying the rent and her newly car note. I told her at least she has help with her baby. I asked her about the baby father, she did not respond to my question, so I guess he is not in the picture. He was not sure if the baby was his since he found out that she was sleeping with him and another guy. He told her that he wanted a paternity test done since they have been having unprotected sex fmore than 7 years and she did not get pregnant and when she sleeps with another guy then she ends up pregnant. 


Human Resources called me today! He told me that there were an opening on Thursday to take the background check and orientation either at 9am or 2pm. I told him that I probably could not Thursday but on a Monday. I told him that I will call him tomorrow morning after I speak to dh. HR said that Monday won't be a problem but I will have to go to 2 different places on Monday instead of doing everything at 1 building on Thursday. He said that it will only take a few hours. I believe that dh will say Monday since we are not sure how long it will take sicne dh have to be at work at 1pm on Thurday. I am glar that HR called me! Yay! Here is to a great start!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yeah let's hope u have more luck next month. I still haven't ovulated, its torture!! I read that its an average of 6 weeks, means I have at least another month!! All I want is a baby lol. Not too much to ask is it. Lol

Enjoying a few lazy days off work, enjoying having a lie in, shame it won't last back to work Monday :-(

Still no word off my hr, I'm not contacting them again they can do the running now.


----------



## MomWife

TTC is torture when you want it to happen fast!!!! :haha: When you want something badly in your life it just takes its time to happen for you. I will keep my FX for you that you will ovulate soon! I am out this month. :growlmad::wacko:

I am glad that you are not contacting them again. The process should not take this long. I don't understand about HR at times, they just drag their feet with a lot of things. I finally go for the background check, and orientation tomorrow at 9am. I asked my youngest dd teacher will it be ok if I drop them off early since the school open their doors at 8:50? She said yes I can drop them off at 8:30 which is great!! I will let you know how it was when get back home. HR said that it was going to be a lot of people there which it just might take a while. Night, will chat tomorrow, hope all is well with you.:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I think it will be a while before I ovulate, its good and bad, good because it means my endo is still under control but bad because it means no baby yet. If I'm honest I think I'm better off ovulating mid November because this weekend its the wedding, next its my neighbours kids birthday so were going to party Saturday for them. The weekend after I'm free then were at ohs parents so really were too busy to dtd regularly. Plus if he's been drinking his gun doesn't shoot haha. 

Oh got told yesterday that from tomorrow he's unemployed, they can't give him anymore extensions on his contract so looks like were going to be a one wage household until he gets a job
Xx


----------



## MomWife

I hope you will ovulate next month. It seems like your schedule is full! At least you will be doing things to take your mind off of TTC. 

I am sorry that your OH is going through this situation. Hopefully soon he will find a permanent job so he do not have to worry about a contract. 

Have you been sleeping at night without waking up in the middle of the night?

I went to orientation this morning and everything else for the position except for drug testing. They schedule me for Monday, but I have to call tomorrow since dh get paid on Tuesday night, and won't have enough gas to get to the hospital on Monday so I can take a drug test.:growlmad: HR told me that I would do everything today in the same building, what a liar. I should have waited till Monday for orientation since I could have went to take the drug test on the same day since dh is off on Mondays. DH had to rush getting home so he could be at work by 1:00 since I was done at 11:30,and it took us 30 minutes to get home since it was snowing and everybody was taking their time. Hopefully when I call tomorrow I will be able to take the drug test on Wednesday morning. What a headache! I hope I made sense how I worded this. :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sounds like they are messing u around a bit. Do u have to have drug tests for jobs over there?? Iv never had one, that's crazy, what u do in ur own time is ur business as long as its not during work hours. 

Yeah I have a very busy schedule at the minute however we may be cancelling going to his parents if oh hasn't got a job by then, he will just be too skint and they like to do stuff that costs money like going out for meals and drinks and stuff like that.

Fingers crossed he gets a job soon, it seems very unfair when he's worked for the last 10 years non stop, he got made redundant so moved to a different place, he was there for a while but then his boss left and they got this woman in who didn't like him and made it hell for him so he got another job and that one screwed him over, everything was always his fault they piled work on him and gave him no time to do it so they didn't give him a contract after his probation period and now he's stuck goin to temp jobs which stops us from moving.

I'm really hoping he doesn't ask that we wait to TTC I will be devastated, a few months ago he was sayin no job no baby but I reasoned with him that he will have 9 months to get a job when I get pregnant and even if he doesn't it just means I can go bk to work sooner and he can stay at home n will mean no childcare costs so either way it will work out


----------



## MomWife

DH said that he can take me to take the drug test on Monday. It will take 48 hours for them to get back to me. I think it will take them a week to call me to tell me the date when I start working. This should be a quick process.


----------



## MomWife

Yes we have to take drugs tests for jobs. You are right, what goes on after work is nobdy else business,a s long it does not interfere with your job. You guys are soooo lucky!! I wish I live in England! 


I think it would be a good idea if you cancelled if your oh does not have a job by then. You need all your money since it is only you working only for now. I hope everything works out for your oh. It's sooo hard on people these days when managers, supervisors do not like their employee(s). They pick on them for small things and one day when they are just tried of looking at them, they will just get rid of them. It seems like now, people have to be a butt kisser to their bosses, speak to them all time, laugh at all of their corny jokes and everything else, even if you are having a bad day. What happen to the times when people just came to work and did their jobs an dthat was all expected from them?! It's a sad world we live in. 

I will keep my FX crossed for you guys.:hugs::hugs: Keep me updated if your oh have found a new job. How is your weight loss going? I am eating less now, it took me a while to accomplish that one, so hopefully before Nov 23rd I will be close to my goal weight if I stick to my eating habits.:flower::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Weight loss going ok, its slow but I expect that as I'm taking it a bit more relaxed really. Iv lost 4lb so far and my BMI is close to being back to normal but I need to keep going with it.

I can't believe I'm awake at this time, its nearly 3am here, I had a couple of drinks and I seem to struggle to sleep when I drink, I fell asleep about an hour n half ago but oh woke me up and now I'm wide awake. Not good when its going to be such a busy day tomorrow, its my mums wedding so really cud do with sleeping. My niece n nephew r going to be here at 9 so no sleep from then. It's just annoying me now trying to get back to sleep and not being able to. Il look great on the pictures tomorrow lol.


----------



## MomWife

That's great that you are losing weight! My weight keeps going up and down!:nope::shrug: I think you will get to your goal weight. It is really hard to stick with a diet, and/or exercising. 

How did your mum's wedding go? I bet when you took pictures you looked beautiful!! When I drink, it is sooo easy for me to fall asleep. I think I might drink this weekend. It has been a month I think since I had anything to drink. I think it is about time, since TTC is driving me nuts. 

I finally finished cleaning my daughters closet today! They had too much junk in their closet. Now tomorrow they will clean up their room and the Tuesday while they are at school I will just throw things away that they do not need such as broken toys, papers, and etc. I hope you had a nice weekend!:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

The wedding was lovely. The weather wasn't great but it wasn't terrible either. I have face ache from all the smiling lol. Not many ppl turned up to the evening do though, think my mum n step dad were a little peed off because they were told by every one yeah well come then they didn't show, why don't they just say sorry I cant make it, its just mean. I ache today though, my body really isn't cut out for partying anymore. 

I dread to think how many kids have got cupboards full of broken toys and stuff they really don't need but refuse to throw them away, I think I'm a little like that lol.

Sick of this country, they can't cope with a little bit of different weather, the news are going crazy at the moment because were getting a storm, have they seen what weather other countries have to put up with? It's not like we are having a tornado or earthquake, I mean seriously get a grip!!

Rant over time for work xx


----------



## MomWife

That's great that the wedding was lovely! At least you was smiling at the wedding. I think that was rude to the people that did not show up. They could of least said we can't make it, or we made plans on that day already and say that we will drop off your gift soon. I am sorry that you are in pain. :hugs::flower:

LOL! I am a pack rat!! I am trying to throw away a lot of things within these past 3 weeks. I am getting better at being organized and throwing things away that I really don't need. I did not throw away any of their things today, since my youngest daughter has an earache, and fever. I had to pick her up from school early. DH just took her to urgent care since they was soooo full earlier. I don't know if she will feel better to go on her field trip tomorrow at the nature center. My oldest daughter will clean up the room tonight and whatever she don't finish before 7:30 which is their bedtime, (It takes them a whole hour to go to sleep since they are always whispering to each other in their beds!) she will clean up the rest tomorrow. 

The weather can't be that bad there. I guess they was getting spoiled when they had great weather. They should have known that the weather was going to change soon. I have seen small kids come to school with just a sweater on, and it has been sooooo cold in the mornings. No womder most of the students are sneezing, sniffling, and coughing because their parents do not send them to school wearing coats, gloves, and hats. Horrible....

I took my drug test this morning. The guy told me to take my coat off, and sit my purse down, he asked me did I have something in my hat, I looked at him crazy and took off my hat and said no. He said you would be surprised what people try to do to sneak in clean urine. It took me a while to give a urine sample since he was standing outside of the door. Before I left I told him what medications I am taking, he said we don't write down any medications, if something shows up then we will call you so we can see your prescription for it. I was OMG, I hope I do not have to come back down here again. 

How was your day at work today?:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I was getting a lot of tightness and pulling in my lower abdomen yesterday so when I got home I took an opk and to my surprise there was a line there, it wasn't positive but it made me happy because it must mean my hormones are regulating, also for all I no I might have missed it. I started getting cm yesterday want ew but first time iv had any for months. Today I say cm in my undies, again not ew but its looking good, the opk had a line again today but wasn't positive. I will be very surprised if iv already ovulated and if I even ovulate within the next few weeks but I'm happy that things seem to be sorting themselves out, I was worried I'd be off to the doctors in the new year asking for something to start periods off.

Jeez they really take these drug tests seriously don't they, there's no need for him to be so hostile though, he could have been polite about it. Do you have to have any more or is it just s pre employment thing? 

Oh hasn't found another job yet but has got an interview lined up for next week, I hope he finds one soon so that he doesn't lose his confidence in himself.

How's your daughter now? I hope she's feeling better, nothing worse than ur child being ill. My niece got meningitis when she was just over a year old, she looked so ill, I drove up to spend some time with her, she was very brave but it was a scary time they got her to hospital in time and when they got there she had a fit.

Do you no when u might start ur job? 
Xx


----------



## MomWife

You are getting closer for ovulation, or it just may have passed. Well know you know that your body is doing the right things!! Great news!:flower: 

Yes you are right, he could of said it a different way.:shrug: I do not have any more drug tests to take. The drug test was the final thing that I had to do for pre employment. The guy said that it takes up to 24-48 hours. I hope HR will call me tomorrow. I didn't think this process would take this long for only a 2 hr a day position. That is less than part-time. I have no idea when I will start the job.

I am happy that your oh have an interview next week. I will keep my FX for him! I remember when dh was out of work, he was so depressed, saying how nobody will not give him a chance, he did not want to do anything. I had to talk to him, I was filling out applications for him since he was feeling sorry for himself. He was happy when he kept receiving phone calls from jobs. 

Thanks. My daughter was fine yesterday, but when I took her temp this morning, it was high again. So she did not go to school today. I hope that she will feel better tomorrow. It is never fuun seeing little kids ill since they do not know what to do or how to feel and they need lots of comfort!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw glad she's feeling a little better. All they want is their mummy or daddy when they are ill, its very cute though, u can just see the love and vulnerability in them. 

Luckily I don't think my oh will stop trying for a job because of the mortgage etc, he knows we can't survive for very long on just my wages, particularly as we keep our money separate, what he earns he hs and what I earn I have, we just share the bills and the mortgage is his. He knows Il help out if its needed if he starts getting short on money but we can't really have any luxuries like take aways or anything like that. Christmas is coming up and we just can't afford to be splashing money on things that aren't essential. 

I can't believe how long my recruitment process is taking, iv sent a complaint to them telling them that their poor communication has led to the delay and I want to know what had happened. I think its crazy how long its taking. I was really hoping that I wud be starting next week but obviously I can't because I have to give a months notice so looking to be December if they r quick, if not it will be January. I'm tempted now to leave it until January because I don't really want to work over Christmas and I think they will make me if I start there. Although I might refuse and say I already have plans, I will see what happens in the next few weeks x


----------



## MomWife

Thank you! Today I had to pick up my oldest daughter from school since her teacher called me andsid she was coughing in the morning and now she do not look well. So no trick n treating for them!:growlmad: My youngest have a fever but it is off and on. I am not sending my youngest to school until Monday. My oldest is going back to school tomorrow since she is better now. 

At least you all know what you should spend on the things that is needed. There are some people like to go shopping and later when it is time to pay their bills, they look crazy! That's great that your oh have motivation, it will work in his favor. He will find something soon, I just know it!:flower:

I can't believe it is taking so long for you start your new job! It is taking way too long. Whether it is December or next year, you willfinally get to leave your job and hopefully be happier there. I have not received a call for the preschool aid but a hospital called me! I am very happy but it is only for a cleaning position and it is full-time! The lady will call me tomorrow to talk to me for 20 minutes and then we will go from there. I had to take an assessment earlier but I did not know for what position it was for in the hospital, since I filled out so many applications. When I was done with the assessment, a lady from the hospital called me 10 minutes after I was done. I really do want to take the position even though it is not what I want, but I can move up to the position that I want since I will be working in the hospital. 

How was your day today?:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Been very busy at work with someone being off but it made the days go quicker. 

My temps are pretty much still very low, they vary by .5 so I'm not sure that I'm going to see any proper shift when I do o, not doin anymore opks for another week or so, its just a waste. Getting frustrating as its 3 weeks now and I still don't no what's going off with my body. 

I think my brother and his gf are trying for another baby, Il be so peed off if they fall before me, knowing my luck they will be half way thru theirs before I even fall pregnant, my brothers seem to be super fertile. 

Got much planned for the weekend?

If u don't mind working full time I wud take the job in hospital it will get u known to ppl xx


----------



## MomWife

Hopefully soon your body will go back to normal. I will keep my fingers crossed that you will get pregnant before them! I think you will!:flower: I am on CD11 and I am not symptom spotting but I am still taking my temps except for today since I got up early this morning to wash alot of clothes. 

I will be drinking tonight all by myself while DH is working. I hope I don't drink too much since it has been a while since I have a a couple of drinks. 

I don't mind working full-time especially at an hospital. I had the phone interview yesterday,and it lasted for 15 minutes. I think I did really good. The lady that interviewed me said she is going to send my resume and notes over to HR and I should hear something within 2 weeks about an face-to face interview or they want to go with different individuals. She asked me what shifts would I take I said days or evenings. I wished I should of said midnights for my 2nd choice but I was nervous. I hope they call me, I hope they call me. FX!!! I am going a little bit crazy since I didn't think a hospital would call me since I have been filling out applications out for a while. If I do get hired in they will pay for 5 classes that I have left, but I think I would have to work 6 months for that to happen. 

How are you doing today?I know your weekend is going to be busy!:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Weekend has been good. Very busy, but good.

Fx for the hospital job, it would be very good for u. Even better if they will pay for ur remaining classes, that would be perfect for u.

I'm having a lazy day today, been very busy over the last week so the rest is very welcomed. 

I really hope I get a call from hr next week to say they have sorted everything and I can start in a month. If its any later than that I'm going to have to delay it unless they can pay me at the end of that month and not delay it until the month after. As its now only my money coming in I can't risk only having half wages for a month, we would really struggle especially with Christmas just around the corner.

Ur kids looking forward to Christmas yet? Xx


----------



## MomWife

I am glad you enjoyed your weekend! Thank you, I hope they will call me soon because I am going to do a great job at the interview!:thumbup: 

I hope HR calls you this week or next week. I still can't believe the process is taking so long. So unorganized. When they call you, I don't see a problem with you starting in a month. FX for you!!:flower::flower:

Yes, my kids are looking to Christmas, my oldest one asked me yesterday when I am going to put up the Christmas tree, I told her probably the begining of next month. It would be great if I was working at the hospital next month, they would get a lot of gifts that they would cry and thank Santa Claus for! LOL! I am going to sad when they will not believe that Santa does not give them presents. My oldest daughter told me some of the kids told her that Santa is not real, she said I don't believe them anyway, because my parents have never bought me that many gifts for one day! Now that is funny.

I hope your day is going well:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lol I love how she believes he's real because u don't buy her enough lol that is funny. I think it does take the magic out of it a bit when u no he's not real. I always remember lining up with my brothers at the top of the stairs and we couldn't go down until we were all ready then we were always still amazed at the gifts. I honestly don't no how my mum managed to buy us so much, there are 4 of us and we always got a huge pile of gifts, how she afforded it I will never no.

Back to being bored at work, last week was busy but now I'm back to hardly having any work, managing to spend all day thinking about babies lol. Still haven't ovulated, temp back down to 35.8. I have been getting some very very mild endo pains, its the pain that puts the fear of god into me, its a very distinguishable pain that feels like no other and when I get a little twinge of it I just go oh god please no I don't want this back. Luckily so far its gone no further than the twinge but its telling me that it was only gone for the time I was on zoladex. Particularly as iv had lots of pulling pains both sides of abdo which had stopped while on zoladex. Not really sure where to go from here as I can't go on zoladex and have a baby. I'm a bit stuck really.

Fx for this being your month, its def time u had a bun in that oven!! X


----------



## MomWife

I also think the same how my mom got me all those gifts! It still amazes me to this day. I just love Christmas! My hubby is still trying to get adjusted sicne his family did never celebrated holidays. I think he is doing a good job! LOL! 

I hope your pain will stop and never come back. Being in pain is never fun no matter what the pain is. :hugs: I hope everything will get better for you. I will keep my FX for you that everything will work out for you. I hope this is my month. I am not going crazy about TTC now, if it happens it will happen. I know next month will be a different story, I will be a wacko next month!:dohh: 

I have news, another hospital sent me an E-mail saying how they want to have a phone interview with me, it will be 30 minutes, it is the same position as the last hospital I had a phone interviewed for. I scheduled it for next Friday at 2 p.m. I will take notes of the hospital mission and values and everything else. The hospital is ranked #4 in the U.S. The list ranked 18 hospitals and the other hospital is ranked #18 in the U.S. I am so excited!

Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: that you will be okay without no pain.:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Oh wow look at u in demand!!! It sounds like u really deserve something good, uv worked so hard for it. Doing school and having kids can't be easy so I take my hat off to u. Fx for the interview to go well.

My stomach pain is a lot better now just some other pains but I think that's from weight gain. I kept wondering why my stomach looked bigger then I realised that I'm having 2 hot meals a day with not taking sandwiches to work n thought that is quite possibly where its coming from so next week I will start taking sandwiches again. Still being really good with snacks and fruit so iv just got to work on ky actual meals now.

My back had been a bit sore over the last day or so and I'm unbelievablely tired, been asleep for 10 the last 2nights and I'm still exhausted. So going to sleep again at 10 tonight and hopefully I can get a nice lie in on Friday and we have a free weekend with nothing planned so I intend to be super lazy.

I'm gettin proper fed up of this not being pregnant shit and I'm not even ovulating yet so I can only imagine how it must be for u. How do ppl that don't really want babies end up with them and yet we have to wait ages, it seems really unfair to me. 

I'm giving it another few weeks before I go to the doctors and ask them to give me something to make me ovulate, I no they will probably tell me to leave it a bit longer but I desperately want to get started now, never thought I would ever be in this situation. Don't regret having the zoladex because it has helped to change my life for the better but I wish there was something they could give u straight after to put ur hormones back to normal. 

I can't believe there are still families out there that don't celebrate Christmas!! I couldn't imagine not doing it for my children. I can't wait for a first Christmas with children seeing their little faces light up. I want to make it fun again because for me its all about driving around, sitting for dinner then washing up then that'd it over, as a kid it was all about playing and being happy and having lots of choc and sweets. I can't wait to give my kids those memories 
X


----------



## MomWife

Thank you! More good news: the school finally told me that everything came back ok and I can start work tomorrow! Well of course I am going to take it. I am only going to work there until I get into a hospital. At least I would be making a lil bit of money until the hospital. I know when the time comes for me to give them my 2 weeks, they are going to be a little angry but, who would pass up a full-time job to keep working only 2 hrs a day?! I had to reschedule my interview for next Thurday in the morning, since my work hrs at the school are 12:45-2:45. FX that one of the hospitals would want me!

Well thats good news that your stomach pain is a lot better.:flower: Don't feel bad that your stomach is getting bigger, I was also wondering the same thing about myself since mines is getting bigger. I started back working out and did not eat no snacks, or any sugar yesterday and today. It is so hard to let go of my coffee!:nope: I am going to try to not eat no snacks until the 22nd since my birthday is the 23rd! LOL! Then after Thanksgiving will go right back, but I will eat less snacks and only 1 cup of coffee a day instead of 3 cups! I have to lose my arm fat and my belly fat, which is making me angry!:growlmad::growlmad: I hope your back will feel better. I think you will get your must needed rest this weekend! I know you are happy about that!

I don't understand it either, women who don't want babies keep having them, while us it just takes forever to get pregnant. That shit blows!! Let me know if you do go to the Dr's since I want to know how everything went. It would be nice if you did not have to schedule an appt. and you ovulate, now that would be awesome!!

I feel sorry for the kids who do not get any presents for Christmas since they parents don't celebrate Christmas. When they reach adulthood they may want to celebrate it but can not get into it since they are not used to celebrating holidays. It would take them a while to get used to it or they many never get used to it. For example: my husband still don't understand the meaning of holidays, but he tell me that he really understands but I know better. At least he try his best that's all that matters!! DH told me taht he wished he experienced all the good things when it came to all the holidays, he said he feel left out since he miss everything when he was little. He seen a lot of pics of me and family celebrating all the holidays at my moms 2 days ago. I told him don't feel down since he is celebrating now. .

Will chat tomorrow hun, I hope you are getting enough zzzzzzzz's.:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Great news about the school job, will be great for u to get some experience and start earning some money. I'm sure ul knock them dead at ur hospital interviews and u will get one of the jobs, would be even better if u got offered both and could pick which one u want.

Slept from 10:30 last night but kept waking up with cramp and feeling hot. Still very tired today but last day at work this week. 

I see ur due to ovulate soon, fx for u x


----------



## MomWife

Thank you! Well bad news, I checked my e-mail 20 minutes ago and the 1st hospital that I interviewed for sent me an e-mail saying that they are going to pursue other individuals.:growlmad::growlmad: I think they passed on me since since the recruiter asked me if I was working and I told her no. My hubby told me that employers like to hire people who are already working whereas a person who have not worked in years. So I am kind of down since I thought they was going to call me for another interview.:cry: I applied for 2 more positions for that hospital and I updated my resume in their system so that they know that I am working now. I hope my phone interview with the other hospital lead me to an face-to-face interview. FX for me that someday that I will get into a hospital.:shrug::hissy::telephone:

1st day with the preschoolers went well except for I could not sign in/sign out to say that I was at work. Hopefully they will get everything straightened out on Tuesday since no work on Monday!

I hope you will sleep all through the night without waking up. I ovulated on Monday but I know we didn't catch the egg since we BD the day after ovulation occured.:dohh: I don't think I am into it at all this month.

I am getting kind of down about everything, TTC, trying to get my foot in the door of an hospital. It is just getting me down. I sometimes think I have 1 degree and not working in my field and I am 5 courses away from my Bachelors. I don't get it. At least for 2 hrs at the school, the kids will take my mind away from all of this. Enough of my depressing rant. Will chat tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw hun don't get down. If u need to take a break from TTC no one will think any less of u. It might help for ur sanity to just wing it for a month or two. It just sucks that if u don't catch one month u have to wait so long for the next attempt. 

Sorry to hear about the job, I hope that the next one goes better. Unfortunately ul have to go thru interviews upon interviews to get the job u want to be in. Use them all as opportunities to develop ur interview skills. 
X


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well just thought I wud update, my endo pains came bk Friday, they aren't as strong as they were pre treatment but they are still there. It's really knocking me for six!! I didn't leave the house over the weekend, didnt even get dressed, today I'm at work n tired n generally feeling a bit exhausted. 
On the plus side i do think its as a result of hormones sorting out, iv also been getting more cm, before I cud just about tell there was a little bit there, but now there is lots more when I wipe. So fx its happening now and I will start doing opks everyday until I o and hopefully will catch it and getting pregnant will help the endo pains x


----------



## MomWife

I am back from being all depressed.:flower: I know when you want things badly, it do not come when you want it. I am not taking my temps this month and probably next month. It would be nice if I just fall pregnant when I stopped taking my temp. Thank you for your encouraging words, it meant a lot to me!:hugs: I will use them as opportunities to develop interview skills.

I am sorry for your endo pains. :hugs::flower: It is a great thing that you have cm now! Let me know when you start taking opk's. Are you still taking your temp? I am rooting for you that you will be the 1st one to get pregnant! I will be very happy for you since you have been through so much and also it will be your first! :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw thanks. I did an opk today and it was the faintest line but iv saved it so I can compare with tomorrows. I don't have loads of opks though as I'm waiting on more being delivered so if I run out before my surge Il just be winging it.

Glad uv picked urself bk up. It is a horrid thing wanting something so bad and not getting it. A lot of ppl do end up pregnant when they just stop thinking so much into it.

I'm still temping but its not accurate with my stomach pains as it gives me a fever so this morning temp was 36.6 which is the second highest iv had and the highest was day after flu jab so that doesn't count. I have scheduled bd in for tomorrow lol. 

Have u thought of having a hobby in the evening to keep u occupied? If I didn't go to my neighbours house loads of drive myself mad with thinking about babies!! 

U no where I am if u ever need to rant. And don't think that because uv got two kids that u deserve another any less than a childless person, ur already a fantastic mum and u deserve to be able to bring up another fantastic child. Chin up chick it will happen xx


----------



## MomWife

Have you done anymore opks? I think it is still good for you to tmp even though you are having pains. I am just excited for you. I really hope everything works out for you!:flower: How is your so job hunting going? I hope you got a chance to BD!! Anything new happen? 

I never thought of having a hobby in the evening. As of the last 3 days I have been getting on my treadmill. I walk /walk fast for about 30 minutes before I go to the school and around 5 I have been walking for an hour. I don't feel well today since my voice is very hoarse and I have a little cold.:cry::nope: That's good yo get to go to your neighbors My neighbor is much older and I ca't go to her house yet until she get another hering aide. She cannot hear good wthout it. She called me yesterday and told me that she was leaving some canned goods and cereal by my door and toldme whenshe get her hearing aide we can hang out again to have girly talk!:haha: I had t yell in the phone so she could hear me. 

I am 9dpo today and that's all I know. It does kind of feel good of not taking my temp every morning. I think I might not take my temp next month either. 

Thank you for your kind words, it means a lot to me. :) I am giving you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am happy that we met on BnB!:flower::dance:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Happy my words can help.

I'm still temping but not taking it too seriously as I no its probably not massively accurate. We haven't been able to bd due to the pains, we both no from past experiences that if I'm having a flare up and we bd then I'm in agony for about 15 minutes after so we don't bd during a flare up. Cm comes and goes. Opks aren't getting any darker. I was hopeful at the start of the week but not so much anymore. I'm now cycle day 33, with at least another 14 to go.

Didn't go round to my neighbours house tonight, I don't want to intrude every night lol, I was so bored at home so me and oh put a DVD on and watched that. 

His job search isn't going great, really is the wrong time of year. He's had one interview but they made comments that made him believe they were just after a woman but interviewing men because its the law lol. He's looking at lower salary ones now. 

Well I'm pretty shattered so I'm off to sleep, no rest for the wicked lol x


----------



## MomWife

I hope when your pain go away that you will be able to get accurate temps. How did your day go today? 

I will keep my FX crossed for you that something will come up for your so. What a waste of his time going on that interview.:growlmad:

I had a somewhat good day. I am really losing my voice. :cry: This cold is kicking my butt!! Before it was time for me to go to work, The principal called me saying that my daughter slapped a girl on her face and was pulling on her hair! I could not believe it since my daughter is not a fighter. The principal could not discipline them since they was telling different stories. So for the rest of the day she was with me with the preschoolers and after I was done, we went into my other daughter class so I could check in the children folders. It seemed like it was a long day!!!! The preschool teacher said that I am doing a great job!!! I was happy to hear that.

:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Pains have eased up, they lasted a week which is the same as pre zoladex they used to come every 2 months so I will wait for Jan and see whether it starts again. Opks went non existent again after 2 days and cm still comes and goes so not really sure what's going off really.

Sorry to hear about ur daughter, its hard to no what happens when u can't get the full story from somewhere. I hear it happening a lot with my neighbours son but they never find out the full story. 

Sorry your not feeling well, hope it isn't making ur asthma bad. 

Thursday it took me 2 hours to get to work!! I leave early to avoid the traffic and get a parking space but there was a really bad accident on the motorway so it was just stationary. Another girl at work leaves home about an hour later than me and she didn't get in till lunch time!! Was one of those days where I was just catching up with myself. 

At Adams parents this weekend, don't really enjoy coming here, I can't be myself and when we see his sister all she talks about is herself, she's just got engaged and we saw her yesterday and all she was talking about was herself, not even all about the wedding although it did come up A LOT!! I just look forward to getting home.

Hope ur having a good weekend xx


----------



## MomWife

I am glad that your pains eased up! :flower: Hopefully soon your body will get to normal so you can figure out what is going on with your body. 

Yesterday my daughter was not in class, when I was going in the lunchroom to sign in for the day, I noticed my duaghter was at the lunch table reading a book. I asked her what is going on now, she told me that as soon as she went to class her teacher said that the principal said that she did not want her in the class. I was sooooo upset. The teacher that was watching over her said that he thought that the teacher or principal called me because when kids come to him it is like a time out and they call the parents. (which in my case they did not call me) I talked to the principal and I told her that it wasn't right that my daughter was not in class but the other girl was. The other girl participated in gym on Thursday and she was in class for the whole day Friday. I just don't understand, if 2 girls are going back and forth like pulling hair and slapping each other both of them need to be discipline. If anything else happens with my daughter me and my hubby will have a talk with the teacher and the principals. (In time they will see my TRUE self, they think I am all smiles and quiet, but the quiet ones is usually the ones you have to watch out for) This is one of many reasons why I homeschooled my daughter from 1st grade to 3rd grade. Ok sorry for my rant. 

Wow 2 hrs to get to work, yea that would make anybody upset. Some things just come so unexpected and it is not your fault. I don't get along with people like that, sometimes they get under my skin, but I try my best to not to let it show. I know you can't wait until you get home. 

My birthday is next Saturday and I think I am not doing anything since we have to get our Caravan fix, we can't drive it now. My hubby have been driving our other car. I mentioned to him that it would be nice to visit my sister since I am not doing anything for my birthday. I do feel a little bit down though since it's been years since I have had fun being out!!!:growlmad::cry: it feels like I am just getting old and missing out on everything.:hugs::hugs: Again sorry for the long rant!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sounds like u need to get away!! I can't believe they only punished one child that's not fair, but unfortunately that seems to be the way it goes a lot of time, the teachers get one side of the story and believe it and then punish one.

Well I thought my pain had stopped but I got more last night so its still going. I can't figure any of it out. My other opks came over the weekend so at least I can use them and not run out. 

Time for work, speak later x


----------



## MomWife

Yes I do need to get away!!! I don't know what I want to do for my birthday yet since I have extra cash now! I am very happy about!!! Today must be my lucky day!:happydance: This never happened to me before. 

I am sorry that you are still get pains.:growlmad::hugs: I hope your pains will stop for good son. Good that your opks came. Well I have to get ready for work also & I am having very bad cramps, will chat later hun!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hope the cramps aren't af coming!! About time u had some luck!! 

I'm now cycle day 39!! Gettin seriously annoyed. Giving it another 2 weeks on Friday then going to drs and ask if there is anything we can do to get things going, if they tell me to go on the pill to get hormones sorted I think I might actually hit them.

Get urself off on holiday and enjoy urself!!


----------



## MomWife

AF started Sunday.:growlmad::cry: 

I hope you do not have to go to the Dr. I just hope everything will work out that you will be able to ovuate on your own, but if the Dr suggest that you take hormones or the pill for a lil bit then you would have to so your body can get back to normal soon. 

I will enjoy this whole weekend but I I don't have any extra cash anymore since we had to get our Caravan fix. I am happy that it is fix. DH said that we will celebrate my birthday late and he said that I will enjoy myself. He said he promise he make it up to me. This weekened I am going over my sister's house so I can spend some time with my nieces and nephew. I think I will have fun this weekend. Chat later.:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I don't think I want to take the pill because that is designed to prevent pregnancy and obviously I want the opposite. I really hoped I wud be getting going by now, bit naive of me really.

Been to see my work friend today, her little girl is 3 weeks old, such a little cutie, I want one so bad. It's my turn god damn it lol. I just keep thinking what ifs. Like what if the zoladex had induced the real menopause like a life time early? Or what if I'm one of the unlucky 20% with endo that is infertile. I couldn't imagine having to wait a whole year to start trying to get answers. The main thing for me too is that the longer it takes the worse my endo will get.

Glad u managing to get away this weekend. Sounds like hubby has a weekend planned that ul never forget ;-)


----------



## MomWife

I understand about not taking the pill since you are trying to get pregnant and you don't want any more health issues. 

Awwww 3 weeks soooo cute and adorable! I hope you don't have any problems since you are trying to get pregnant. I hate taking medications since you don't know if you will have any health issues while taking it and after you stop taking the medication. FX for you that something good will happen for you soon!:flower::flower: Keep me updated. :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

If u got af Sunday is ur ticker wrong? I though af was due today? 

How is work going? Did u have ur other interview? Oh has got lots of interviews this week so fx he gets one and gets from under my feet x


----------



## MomWife

I changed my ticker. Yes, I thought AF was supposed to start yesterday but it arrived early.:shrug: 

Work is going ok. Yes I had the other interview but I was over qualified for the cleaning position.:growlmad::growlmad::dohh: My thing when they looked at my resume what was they thinking? Why did they call me to waste my time? I am still applying for other jobs at hospitals and clinics. This is so frustrating! Why did the school hire me for this position, I know I am over qualified for this job!:wacko: I am happy that your oh have interviews this week! I will kee my FX that he will one of those jobs! FX! FX!

I hope you are having a great day so far.:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Went out with work tonight for a meal, was lovely, always great food there. 

Today I feel like all I have seen is pregnant people, serious bump envy over here!! 

Pains seem to have gone. Fx!! My temp has been slightly higher for a few days, only dipped once but ad its not proper charting I don't no what my baseline temp wud be so I don't no if I od or not. I doubt it as I was getting neg opks, unless I missed the surge because it was a short one. If I did miss o I won't have been caught this cycle because we haven't bd enough or at the possible right time. But right now I wud take missing o and not being caught just so I can get on with it.


----------



## MomWife

I always good to get out especailly when you are eating good food. 

You are not the only one that sees pregnant women. There are days when I am at work and I see a few pregnant women I think to myself not another one! But I still smile at them thinking to myself you are soooo lucky that you are pregnant, I wish I could be you! :wacko:

I hope your pains have gone away for good. FX!! Well I wouldn't worry this month since you and so did not BD enough, but on the other hand you never know. Remember you are still trying to learn the signs of O and your nody is trying to get back to normal. 

I am on CD6. I am going to try to BD every other day or everyday. I hope your weekend is going ok. My Birthday is today turning 30 (feeling soooo old):hugs: It is snowing outside now. You would have thought I would have getting used to snowing on my birthday or just having snow and being cold.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Happy birthday!!!! How has ur birthday been? Hope you got spoilt loads!! 

Well I once again spoke too soon about the pains and they came back.....but I also had another little surprise this morning.....af!! I couldn't believe it, I ran into the bedroom and went Adam I got my period!! Lol. I just wish the cramps would stop. So I guess I'm on cycle day 1. Feels weird saying that. 

U still going away next weekend? X


----------



## MomWife

Yes I am happy today! Both of my daughters made me lots of stuff, which I love and they sung happy birthday to me and at the end they put glitter on me! LOL! So now I have blue glitter in my hair! I am not complaining since blue is my favorite color. DH made me breakfast before he went to work and said when he get off he will get me something to drink! He bought me a few things that I wanted for my hair! I just can't wait until next week so I can really celebrate my birthday!! I told him to get me something very good since I need it! My family called me to say happy birthday which I was crying on the phone. (I know I am a wuss) Yes I am still going away next weekend! Yay!!:happydance::wohoo:

Wow that is great that AF came! That is good news your body is getting back to normal!!! I am happy for you! I wish your pains will just stay away for good!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw sounds like u had a fab birthday with more celebration to come. That's one thing that makes having kids so special, the memories u create on special times like birthdays and Christmases. I hope I get that next year. 

I think from my temps I od 11 days before af so will see what happens in the next cycle, I will start opks from cycle day 10, the problem is I will probably miss my surge as I test quite late in the day. 

How u feeling about this cycle? X


----------



## MomWife

Yes I was very happy yesterday! Last night I think I was drinking too much. I woke up this morning with a hangover!!!:growlmad: :drunk::sick: I feel better now. My hubby called me a wild party woman this morning and laughing at me!! DH is a drinker, I drink very little when I drink. I only drink coolers but last night I had no coolers, I had the hard stuff, hubby kept giving me shots. I will remember that I had fun on my birthday!!!:haha:

I am feelilng that this could probably be my month!! FX that I will conceive before next year!! I hope we can BD every other day since last cycle we missed ovulation. But now since I am not taking my temps I will just know that I might ovulate between CD10-CD13 just going based on my previous charts. 

I am so happy that you received AF!!!! That is really good news, I knew you probably wasn't expecting AF so soon since you just got off your meds. FX! That it will not take a long time for you to receive your BFP!!! Your time will come soon when you and your oh can celebrate holidays with your child or children!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Oo good that ur feeling confident about this cycle :-D how do u feel not temping? Some ppl find it feels like losing control other feel like its more relaxed. I'm going to try this cycle temping like I have been and doing opks from cycle day 10. I looked back and with cm and temps I think I may have an lp of 11 days so I will see what its like this cycle. 

Got my brother and his girlfriend coming over this weekend with their 3 kids, will be lovely to see them, I have no doubt it will make me super broody because my nephew is only about 6 weeks old. Will be lovely if I can have that next year but we will see. 

I'm the same with drink, I used to be able to drink my body weight in alcohol and be fine but now I just need to sniff it and I'm drunk and get a hangover lol. Glad u got to make it a memorable birthday tho x


----------



## MomWife

I feel ok with not taking my temps, but I really want to know if AF will be on her way since my temps always drops. I might start taking my temp next year. 

That's good that you will be spending time with the family! Awwwww a tiny little baby!! I am getting all mushy!!:blush: I understand how you feel around a baby since you want one soooo bad. My friend is coming over for Thanksgiving with her baby which she is 1 month (I think) I will spend the holiday with my friend, her baby father, my mom and my family. I will have a lot of food to cook!! OMG!!! I will be cleaning up and rearranging my house starting today! I am going to be soooo tired.:dohh: 

How are you doing today? Let me know when AF has stopped for you! How is the weather there? It is snowing here. :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Luckily no snow here just yet but it has been very cold. they have been forecasting snow but its just not arrived, the weather ppl don't know what they are talking about!! Snow is lovely to look at but its very cold and when it turns to mush and freezes its no fun lol. plus its awful to drive in so I'm not wishing its arrival anytime soon.

Af almost stopped, i used to get 7 day af but it looks like they may be a bit shorter now, I hardly needed a pad today but used one anyway. Will do the same tomorrow just to be on the safe side but i think its pretty much over. Tummy feeling a lot better which im glad about. But dreading next month already, I had 2 and a half weeks of pain, I can't be dealing with that every month if that's how its going to be, if it is Il go to the doctors in the new year and ask for help getting pregnant so that the pain can stop but no doubt thy will tell me to try for 6 months. Technically iv already been trying a month n half, shame that was all pretty much one cycle but they don't need to know that. I have a feeling this will be another long cycle though, im probably not that lucky for them just to regulate after the first one so im expecting another 40+ day cycle. I will see when it says I o though and judge testing based on that but as ff said I had a 21 day lp I will leave it 20 odd days after o to test so that im not constantly poas and getting disappointed. I still believe it wad only 11 days though, I think it was a day or 2 after I said I was getting cm and thought things were sorting themselves out.

Sounds like ur going to have a house full!! That's why i go to my family for things, I dont have to deal with being the host, its exhausting!! When is thanksgiving? As we don't have it its something iv never really known about.

I see ur close to o, get bd and make baby number 3!!


----------



## MomWife

I know you are happy that AF will be stopping soon and your tummy stopped hurting. :flower: You never know that you will end up pregnant unexpectedly! That is how it works. When I stopped taking BC my cycles was still crazy. I think my cycles are becoming normal but I just don't know why i came on 4 days early.:shrug: I think everything will work out for you! Just remember to have patience which we all know is hard. 

Yes I will have a house full. Thanksgiving is tomorrow!! I am already tired since I am still cleaning up. DH said that he will pick my mom up early tomorrow like around 5 am since he don't want to be stuck in the traffic since it will be plenty of drunk people out driving. 

So far we BD daily ever since AF has stopped. I am so shocked, DH keeps waking me up.:haha: I hope I catch the egg this time. Please, please, please!!! Will chat later hun!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Happy thanksgiving!! Just remember today is for u to be thankful for what u have currently (isn't it?) So ignore TTC for one day and at some point today just stand and watch ur family for 5 minutes and u will soon realise that u have the biggest smile on ur face :-D 

I really really hope u catch the egg this time it must be very disheartening everytime af shows. I dont think Il feel the same way I did last weekend about af again. I'm really not expecting to fall in the first few months mostly because of the same reason as whats happened with u, my body has to sort itself out so Il expect a 35-40 day cycles and anything less is a bonus. And one positive way to look at it is that the longer ny cycle the more time I'm painfree, every cloud and all that.

Have a great day today xx


----------



## MomWife

Thank you!!! I am currently in a hotel with my hubby!!! We watched 2 movies so far, and went bowling! I am finally alone with my hubby! 

We have been BDing daily, the only day we missed was Thursday since I was cooking and cleaning up and plus we had my mom over and my friend and her baby and her baby father! I hope we did catch the egg this time. FX. How is your day going with your brother and his girlfriend and the precious baby? (Jealous, yes I am) 


Will chat on Monday when I get home. I hope your weekend is going well and no more pains. Please pains stay far far far away from my friend. :hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Weekend was great. Lots of cuddles with baby, loved having a busy household but boy its tiring lol. 

U remember i ssid my other brother and his girlfriend were going to start trying, well one cycle in and they are pregnant! I was a bit upset to start with but now although I'm not over the moon about it im happy for them expanding their family. 

Glad uv been bd regularly and hopefully ul have caught the egg this time fx. Iv told oh that we need to bd more, so will go for 3 times a week now hopefully. 

Glad uv had a good weekend x


----------



## MomWife

Thats great hat you had a great weekend. A busy household is very tiring.

Wow! one cycle geez they ae luck! I am happy for them. I wish we can fall pregnant easily like her. 

How have you been doing lately? 

I think I am 3DPO today. I knew I ovulated on Saturday since I was having pains for like an hour. I am finally starting to know my body somewhat. We did BD on Saturday so I am hoping that this will be the month, but I still think that maybe we have to try again next month because how the previous cycles was.:shrug: Last week I was talking to a lady and she mentioned that it took her a year and a half to get pregnant since she was on the birth control shot. I was like wow, really. I did not mention that I was TTC.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I think a lot of ppl have problems when coming off bc its just bodies trying to get back to normal. 

It cud be ur month if u did time it just right, fx for u.

Yes I wish it was as easy as that, she is young so that probably helped but it doesn't make it anymore fairer really.

I think I'm gearing up to o, getting cm and pains but o tests are still very very negative, no colour at all. I wonder if they will ever be positive for me. We bd Sunday, was going to yesterday but oh was ill, we started bd tonight but he really wasn't in the mood so we just decided to stop, I don't want to take the fun out of it, I just hope I don't o tomorrow or I def won't get it this month, we will try again Friday and hope he's more up for it.....excuse the pun lol.

How's ur girls doing at school now? X


----------



## MomWife

Do you know if you O yet? I hope yout tests are positive! 

I understnad with you on stopping BDing. It shouldn't be forced since you two are TTC. It should be fun and not thinking about BDing just to make a baby. I now understand that. :wacko:

My girls are doing so much better at school. I just found out today that my oldest daughter teacher left school early since she had to go to the hospital since her husband had an heart attack. I hope he will be ok. Nobody do not know what is going on right now. Most of the teachers that she is close to are very sad and worried. :cry:

My stomach still do not feel normal.:growlmad: How are you doing today?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm frutrated, opks still neg, still getting good cm, and still haven't bd, I think he is really stressed about job so that is affecting things. Plus i feel crap at the minute, full of cold so want to sleep not have sex lol.

I have a feeling i might o in the next few days but whether we manage to bd or not before then is another thing. I think I need to stop mentioning ovulation etc to him so he doesn't feel like he's jut there to perform a duty.

In a way I wud be quite happy waiting s couple of months to fall, means I can enjoy myself over xmas, mine n brothers oh pregnancies wont be too close together n I get to no my body better. As long as I'm pregnant by march Il he a happy bunny lol.

Glad the girls are doing we, hope the guy is ok, i cudnt imagine the fear!!


----------



## MomWife

Yes it is better to not force it. Before I used to always talk about TTC all the time. Now that I have stopped talking about it, he always perform now. So I understand it a lot. 

I am getting to the point that I just want to conceive before 1 year of trying. The good thing is that we will know our bodies without any meds. That is always a good thing. I will be happy if I was pregnant this month or in Jan. 

I hope you get rid of your cold and hope your oh find a job soon. It can be soooo stressful. I am still looking for an position in the healthcare field. I am glad I am working even if the pay is little. Now my hubby finally realized that my small check helps out with bills. Today I paid my cell phone bill, gas bill, and bought a few things like tissue, toothpaste and etc. Now I am broke!!!!:growlmad::shrug:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well I'm hoping and praying we bd tonight, i may have already missed o but if not then its close, not done opk today so might do one later but I barely get anything on them. 

At least ur working, its better than not earning, and I bet u feel better about urself. Ul get something u really want soon just keep going for it and ul get ur break.

I will be happy with falling in Feb I think, I will need to go up for nieces and nephews birthdays so will be a perfect time to tell family x


----------



## Ashleynjames

Hello. I'm glad I found this thread.. I'm 22 and so is dh we've been ttc for 6 months and no luck so far tho.. But we were just doing the deed every day except when af was here nothing else. But this month I'm gonna try opk's and mucinex. I heard it helps thin your cm


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hello and welcome. Iv never tried anything like that because I want to try for a while without addig anything in. I fully intend never to go on bcp again so I'm trying to take the same attitude towards other things that will affect my body.


----------



## MomWife

Welcome Ashley! :hi: You are right that mucinex thins out your cm. My sister was using mucinex for about 4 months and she finally fell pregnant since she found out when she O. The previous months when she was using it, she did not know when she O. FX that you will receive your BFP soon!


itsnowmyturn, Did you BD last night? I hope everything is well with you. :flower: 

Yes I really do feel better for myself since I am finally working even though it's not that many hours and the pay is not much. Thank you for your words, I needed that. :thumbup: I hope you get pregnant in Feb or before then. FX for you.

As for me I am 7DPO and I am having slight cramps on and off. :growlmad: My stomach has been feeling funny since I believe 4DPO. I hope I am not getting sick. There were a few kids that was coughing in class all this week. Will chat later. I really think that AF will show up on time. Usually when I have feelings about this I am usually right.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

We bd yesterday afternoon, my opk got darker earlier today but not quite a pos, the pains iv been getting on my left side and thru to my back have been crazy. So i think I may o tomorrow which still gives us a chance this month, those swimmers could still be good, if not there are other months. 

Always remember ur fabulous my lovely!! Job or no job, pregnancy or no pregnancy, ur a fantastic mother with two amazing children and a happy marriage. U don't need a job in healthcare to make u any better they wud be lucky to have u there!!


----------



## MomWife

That's great that you 2 :sex: If you O tomorrow you will have a huge chance this month, but like you said if not then there are other months. FX FX FX for you!!!

Thank you so much!! you are fabulous also hun!!! You have been working even if you do not like your job. You do what needs to be done! I think you are a very responsible person! I am glad that you are my BnB friend! :hugs::flower:

By the way what did you fix for dinner? I fix some pasta (it's called Gemelli) and baked chicken. That was my 1st time fixing that type of pasta. DH picked it out today and he said that he thinks it will be good. Yes, he was right! Good thing I don't have to cook tomorrow. We will have pasta and salad tomorrow. 

I hope your day will be great tomorrow.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

We went out with my mum and step dad for dinner. 

I did an opk this morning and it was pos, maybe o tomorrow? I duno, let's see what ff says
Will keep doing them until they go dark 

Thanks for ur words means a lot.

Time for work x


----------



## MomWife

That's nice that you went out to dinner with your family. :flower:

Did opk go dark yet?

Today I checked my blood pressure and it was 90/61. I was kind of lightheaded this morning. My blood pressure has never been that low. I don't know what is going on. I had cramping last night and slight cramping today. 

It would be nice if I did receive my BFP this month!! (wishful thinking) It would be a great birthday and Christmas gift for my hubby! I remembered in May we started talking about TTC he said: It would be nice to find out that you are pregnant on my birthday or on Christmas! It would be great but I really do think I am out sicne I am having cramps way before AF is due. AF is due on the 15th.

How are you doing today?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Opk was pos today with second urine, thought yesterday's was pos but looking again it wasn't so today was only one, will do another tomorrow to see if its faded or not. We haven't bd since Saturday so if I o today chances r slim at best, he says we will bd tomorrow but if I sleep ae bad as last night we won't lol plus I may have already od, I'm feeling my luck isn't in this month, already think I'm out.

I'm sorry ur getting cramps, I really hope it isn't af, but think of it this way, if it is then u can have some drinks over Xmas lol. Are u planning on going to the Dr soon to have a check and make sure all is well? 

Finally all of my references are in!! I have to wait for them to be signed off then do a 2 week induction and then I can finally start!! It's been 4 months so far, by the time I get in there it will be nearly 6 months how shocking is that. when we rings me I'm going to ask her to get her boss to call me so I can find out what the deal is because that is a long time.


----------



## MomWife

Was opk positive today? I also think I am out since I am still having cramps off and on. :growlmad: Of course I will have a few drinks if AF shows. You should too! I have an Dr. appt in January for a check-up. 

I am happy that you are about to get a new job! I know you can't wait to start your new job. Since I know you was getting tired of how your co-workers was treating you like you don't work there. Wow 6 months??!! That is tooo long. Yea I hope you find out why it is taking sooo long. Great news that you your references in. Again, I am soooooo happy for you!! :hugs::flower:

How are you doing today?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well im confused as to whether I'm out or not. I got the really bad cramps on Sunday and thought I was going to o Monday. i got what I thought was pos opk with fmu on Monday but actually is borderline neg, then Tuesday with second urine I got a pos, then again today it was pos again with second urine. We bd Saturday and tonight, I have a feeling saturdays sperm will have all disappeared by now and if im ready to o todays won't be mature. The other thing that's confusing me is my cm, I had a week of ewcm from cd11 to cd17 although 17 was borderline ew or watery. I'm now cd19 and cm is sticky n barely anything there. I'm annoyed about my temps, its so crucial atm to do them and I did but I dont check thermometer till I get home because I don't turn bedroom light on, when i turned it on to look at last temp I got distracted and by the time I looked it had gone so I don't no whether temp was up today or not. 

What's most annoying is the dates right now, means I'm due af Christmas day if I od today (assuming 14 day lp) that's not a present I want lol x


----------



## MomWife

TTC is just confusing. There are times that I wish I just stopped taking BCP and not thinking about getting pregnant! AF please stay away!!

I think the more you check your cervix every month you will understand your body and what is normal and what is not. Did you get a chance to check your temp today and write it down? oh no AF not on Christmas.:growlmad::nope:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ff said I od on cd17 but I got a pos opk on cd18. Cd17 wud be good because we bd cd15 

It may be a bleak Christmas for me.

Any sigj of af yet? X


----------



## MomWife

Yay that's great that you O!! :happydance:

No signs of AF just cramping on and off.:growlmad: 

I am off today since the teacher have to go to an all day meeting, which I found out that she didn't go since she was throwing up. She got sick from her 3 year old daughter. She was not there yesterday since her daughter was getting worse. There was no sub for Pre-K and I had to go to school a bit earlier. So with all of my fussing about adding an extra hour since they wanted me to dismiss the kids and do other things I finally got it. I was irritated since they thought I was going to work an extra hour for free. Horrible!!!

How is your day going?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thy can't expect u to work for free anymore thats terrible. 

Im ok thank u, full of cold but nothing I can't deal with lol although ot is getting a little annoying now. 

Feeling a bit nervous about ky first official tww lol, last time i didnt no I was in it lol this time im like o the egg may be closer now lol. I'm not getting my hopes up because it is early days with TTC and i no full well it may take some time so I'm ok with it either way really. I always said i wudnt symptom spot n can already feel urges to do it lol but trying not to lol.

I hopr the cramps aren't af on its way and u get a lovely Xmas gift xx


----------



## MomWife

Yea you are right. I was just sooo angry that they thought that I was going to work an extra hour for free. 

I hope you get rid of your cold soon and stay warm.:hugs:

This should be a happy nervous feeling for you. I am happy that you are in your TWW! I think you will be relax during TTC since you have patience. I remember when I first started I was registering with so many fertility websites so that I knew when I o that ois was crazy. I think I was logging on them all daily. I think it was like 5 websites.:wacko::wacko: Now I am only on 2. LOL!! It is very hard not to symptom spot. I said it many times but always said I think this is a sign. 

AF is due tomorrow and I usually spot a day or 2 before AF arrives. I remember chatting with you about how I was spotting for about 2-3 days and then bam AF arrived. Was angry. I am trying to take the relax approach but it is sooooo hard. Wow, I was just looking at my ticker and I have been TTC for 5 months now. Time is going pretty fast!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It really is going fast I'm already 2 months in. 

Has af showed? 

I think i will symptom spot less than most because my body has gone thru so much in the last year and has had so many different aches and pains and weird things going off, so I just think o well iv had that before. Particularly when it comes to stomach aches and pains with my endo so hopefully this will make me more chilled.

ff changed my o day to cd 18 so not sure how good the cd15 sperm will have been so will see. i think the main reason I'm chilled is because i expected to still wait for first af until at least now and I knew I wud be less likely to conceive quickly 

What will be will be x


----------



## MomWife

Wow!! 2 months already!!:flower:

AF has not showed yet!! I hope it just stays away. If AF stays away I will test on the 18th. FX for me!!

That would be better if you don't symptom spot a lot since it can be very stressful. You need to be without stress!! The good news is that AF showed up quickly than you expected. Your body will be back to normal before you know it. One day you will notice signs and you think it is due to AF coming and then you are pregnant!

I hope you been having a great weekend! How is the weather there? It has been snowing here and sometimes the snows trucks do not shovel the streets. :growlmad:


----------



## MomWife

Quick update: AF is now 1 day late! My breasts and nipples are very sensitive. I hope that is great news. Will chat tomorrow. I hope your day went well.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wow great that ur late, u really shud test soon, I don't think uv ever said u were late since wevr been chatting. fx for u I really hope its good news!! 

It's just a bit cold here but still quite mild for the time of year, it will probably hit us hard in the new hear like it did last year. 

I'm dying to test already, just because im a poas addict though lol, I'm just really really trying not to, just have this week to get thru and then its Christmas so the time will fly by, plan on testing on 28th if af not showed but it cud still be on its way because ff said I had a long lp last time x


----------



## MomWife

AF is still not here yet! Yay me!! Hubby want me to wait to test on his birthday which is the 21st. I don't now if I can wait that long if AF does not show up.:shrug:My breasts are so sore!!! Hopefully that is a good sign. FX! FX!

I do not like the cold weather! I love the snow, but I just don't like being in it! LOL!! 

I hope AF stay away for you and you get your BFP when you test on the 28th. FX for you! It just might happen sooner than you think. Keep me updated on any new symptoms! :hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Omg I'm literally so excited for u. I wud test day before because its not a great gift if its a neg. Omg I dont think iv ever been so excited for someone testing.

I had s temp dip today and I'm 7 or 8 dpo, had twinges in low abdomen, but like iv said to other ppl I dont no what's normal for me so it cud be completely normal. Been getting creamy cm, but I got it last month a while after I od but just don't no what is normal and what isnt. Absolutely dying to test but if today is implantation day my levels will be far too low to even detect it. 

I researched hcg levels and found it qute intersting. If u have a non pregnant hcg of 1 and don't inplant until 12 days post ov a normal 50 preg test won't detect it until 26 dpo!! By that time ur considered about 5 weeks pregnant.

Eek let me no when u test i cant wait to no xx


----------



## MomWife

I might test the day before! I am happy that you are excited for me!:happydance: 

The temp dip could mean great news, but you just have to wait until AF shows. That would be awesome if you are pregnant this cycle! I would do a little silly dance for you. HAHAHAHAHA!! 

Wow, I did not know that about the hcg levels, 26DPO! Geez! Yes, I will let you know when I test! I am excited but I don't want to get too excited. :hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I think it wud be so awesome if u were pregnant!! A Christmas bfp wud hr amazing for u.

I finally have my start date for my new job now, I start on Feb 3rd. Means I have a month of workig 2 n half days so Il enjoy that while it lasts.

I was going to say something else then but I forgot :-( I'm sure it will come bk to me if it was important. Hang on I remember now. I got weighed today, really bad news i put loads of weight on :-( not good for TTC, makes my bmi around 27 now
Need to start really watching what I eat now but its hard as a compulsive eater lol


----------



## MomWife

I hope I am!!! I am soooo happy for you that you finally have a start date. I know you can't wait to start your new job! :happydance:

Don't feel bad that you gained weight. You will be able to lose it once you get back on track again! I know that I gained a lot weight also. It went straight to my belly.:growlmad:Guess I will never have any abs!!! :haha::brat: I understand being a compulsive eater. :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My dsys of having abs has gone too lol. My weight goes to stomach and thighs!! I thought I was jut feelig s bit bloated but turns out it was all about weight lol. Il be more conservative with food over xmas and then start healthy eating after. 

Last day at work then my xmas break!! Woo. Looking forward to gettig extra sleep. 

Any sign of af? Sending happy thoughts ur way xx


----------



## MomWife

I understand with trying to lose weight! I don't get it with skinny girls, if I am hungry I have to eat!!! LOL!

My last day is Friday YAY!!! I go back Jan 6 which I am happy about. I guess that's 1 good reason to be happy that I can still get a paycheck. 

Still no sign of AF. Now I am 4 days late. I am 19DPO. Wow ever since I stopped taking BCP, the longest was 17DPO. I hope I am pregnant!!!! Well Saturday is almost here! Can't wait!!!!!! Please let it be great news. Thank you for the happy thoughts!:hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

ooooo please test please, i need to no!!!! 19dpo is ages for u.

I still cant manage to keep away from bad foods....i should no better working with dietitians!!!!

Test!!!! please test!!!


----------



## MomWife

LOL!!!! I will on Saturday. DH hid the tests from me!!!! He said that we have to find out together. In the morning after I got done chatting on BnB, I was looking for the test and he said I hope you are not looking for the pregnancy test because I hid them. :growlmad::growlmad: Saturday is sooooo far away. I hope I can get some sleep tonight. :wacko:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw that's mean!! I'd have ran out n bought another one. Il def have to find out on my own, Il need to let it sink it and then figure out how I'm going to tell oh. 

Im dying to test but determined not to as I don't no my lp length so cud be disappointed twice so I need to try and wait until 28th which is another week away!! I keep thinkig how far pregnant I wud be if I was, its a slippery slope leading directly to disappointment. 

Can't wait to hear ur results, be sure to come one here straight away. Sendig bfp thoughts ur way, I really hope it is x


----------



## MomWife

I am going to test later on today after I get off from work!!!! As soon as I find out will let you know and Iwill try to post a pic of the test if I can!


FX for you!!! Would be nice if you was pregnant also!!!!:happydance::flower::hugs: Now I hve to get ready to go to work. Will chat later hopefully with a BFP!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw Yey!! Can't wait for u to test, u cud always just not tell dh lol then he will be non the wiser when u test together.

Im 10dpo today, no real signs of pregnancy at all, anything I have had could be attributed to other things or they are things that I also noted frol my last cycle. I keep looking at last cycle n i think my lp was 17 days, so if I od 10 days ago I still won't be due af until a week, still testing on 28th which will be 18dpo. Sounds like ages away but I'm sure it will fly by 

Good luck for testig xx


----------



## MomWife

Hey! I have good news! I finally got my :bfp::bfp:!!! Now I will be waiting for you to receive your :bfp: FX for you!!!! I am sooo happy right now!
 



Attached Files:







1220031812.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Eek im so happy for u!! I saw ur ticker as soon as i clicked on the thread. I cant believe it, feels like uv bren waiting for ages for this. I knew when u said u were late that it wud be a bfp. What did dh say? Have u told ur girls? 
Stay sticky little bean!!! 

Are u telling ur family over xmas or keeping it to urself? That's one reason why I don't want to test until after xmas, if before and its pos I don't no if I wud keep it to myself. i am seriously having to talk myself out of testing though. 

I'm so so pleased for u, I bet u are absolutely over the moon. they are def bfp, no squinting involved with those. Congratulations!! 

Really hope we can be bump buddies soon xx


----------



## MomWife

I haven't told my hubby yet. I am going to tell him tomorrow. I am going to say Happy Birthday and here is your birthday and early Christmas gift: I am pregnant!!!:winkwink::haha: I just maight tell him at midnight if he is up. 

I am not going to tell my girls until my belly grows and they say I am getting fat!!! Or they just might say is there a baby in there!! I told my mom since she said that I was pregnant since I was late. I haven't told nobody else yet. I think I will tell the rest of my family on Christmas. They will be excited!! It is very hard keeping it to yourself since you are just sooo happy!!

Yes, I am very happy right now. You see I didn't believe it since I took 3 tests!!!:wacko: Thank you friend!! 

I hope we can be bump buddies too really soon! I will wait for you hun!:flower::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

If i was pregnant this cycle we wud only be 5 days apart!! I'm not getting any symptoms though and generally just feel out so I'm not gettig my hopes up! 

I bet ur dh will be so happy. Did u find the tests he hid or did u buy these ones? X


----------



## MomWife

Just keeping thinking you are out every cycle and you will wind up with a surprise BFP! That's what I wished I did. I thought I was pregnant every cycle! :wacko:

I bought some more! LOL!!


----------



## MomWife

I have told hubby!! I couldn't wait until he was fully awake. He woke up and went in the kitchen, and I said Happy Birthday!!! Whispered in his ear we are having #3!!! He didn't get it until he went back to bed and he 5 minutes he sat up fast and said we are going to have a baby really loud!!! He got up and pulled the pegnancy tests out and said can u?? I said sure!! Took 2 tests came back and showed him the tests and the othe ones I took earlier he was in shock! I guess by him seeing 5 tests he really believe it! He sad this is the best birthday & Christmas gift!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw thats lovely. Funny that he didn't realise what u were saying straight away lol. That would be my oh totally!! He would go about his usual business and then i would end up saying did u not realise what i told u earlier lol. 

Have u made ur doctors appointment yet? 

I'm off out tonight with 3 of my neighbours, we decided we need christmas drinks lol. Do u have any plans over the weekend? Xx


----------



## MomWife

At times men just be in their little own world!

I have to call Monday since my Dr. closes early on Fridays. 

Sounds fun! Make sure you drink enough for me!! I hope you have so much fun!!

My plans is to finish wrapping the girls gifts, clean up, and watch Christmas movies with the girls. Hubby called off from work today since he is happy and he can't even focus!!!:haha: I just got done baking cookies while hubby is just sleeping.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

As all sounds lovely, I can't wait to do the whole christmas with kids thing, do the tree, see the magic in their eyes and watch their little faces light up. 

I will def make the most of drinking, when I do get pregnant i certainly won't be having any. Secretly one reason why I'm not testing yet lol, ppl may frown upon me drinking when there is a possibility I moght be pregnant and not testing because I won't be able to drink if i am but hey sue me! 

Il raise a glass to u n ur baby tonight for sure xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well I thought i wud update. I got impatient yesterday and tested in the evenig, bfn, which I wasn't shocked about and not feeling upset because I knew it wud be, even if I was pregnant it probably wudnt show on hpt as was only 12dpo. Today my temp dropped so i suspect af is on its way, I dont no how soon after drop I will get af because I didn't temp a few days before af last time. 

Im not too disappointed because its only second month, it wud have been nice but I had always set myself ready to be prepared for a long wait. Plus if i had a been pregnant then Saturday night was not a good idea lol the poor baby wud have been pissed lol, boy did I suffer yesterday!! 

Driving to my mums tomorrow, we have a storm here at the minute, well the weather ppl call it s storm I call t wind and rain lol xx

Also if I was getting af it means my cycle has now gone down to around 32 days instead of the 42 last month, which is def a good sign, now just want to get it down to 28 so I don't have as long to wait lol


----------



## MomWife

Well at least you are very patient about TTC which is always a great thing! 

You must of had a great time Saturday night, with all that drinking!! Did you have a hangover the next day? The weather people get on my nerves talking about a storm and it's not even a storm.:dohh: 

That is great that your cycle is 32 days, it should not take too much longer for your cycle to go back to 28! 

I went to the hospital today since I was feeling a bit dizzy. My blood pressure was 165/89. So I guess I am back on my blood pressure meds which is safe for me to take during pregnancy. The Dr. said that I will have to get a high-risk OB-GYN since I have high blood pressure and asthma. I don't want to do it, but I know it is needed so that I can stay healthy for the baby. The Dr. said that I could be 8 weeks but he said that he is not sure. I will just wait until I get an ultrasound to see how far along I am.

Earlier I was talking to my sister, and I fell asleep on the phone!! :haha: She kept calling my name and then I finally woke up and said : no I am not sleep I am up, I was just trying to find something. 
Will chat tomorrow hun!:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well I haven't even been to the toilet to check but I no af is here, Im in agony, felt a little off before sleep last night so put a sanitary towel on wud seem im psychic lol. I woke up several times in the night from cramps and I can't get bk yo sleep now because the bed is cold without oh here as he's at his dads ready for Xmas.

Yeah i was very hungover sunday, felt shockingly awful lol but I wasn't the only one so I felt a bit better lol.

That's funny about falling asleep on the the phone lol, iv fallen asleep texting before but never talking. Ur officially into pregnancy state lol. I dont see how u cud be 8 weeks already, that wud mean u conceived last cycle, was ur af any different last month? So sorry ur bp is high, hope u get it under control and have a very healthy 9 months xx

Edit
No af yet :shrug: I fully expect t to be here later,temp is right bk down and the agonising cramps are a big give away lol.


----------



## MomWife

I know how you feel the day after drinking. I can't stand that feeling at all! You wake up the next day don't feel well and say to yourself: why did I drink that much, well I am never drinking like that again! Then later down the road you find yourself in the same situation all over agan! :haha:

Oh no! yea cramps are a big giveaway. It wouldbe nice if you was pregnant next cycle. Let me know if AF shows up! 

My cycle was not different from the last cycle. I spotted for a few days and then AF came. I don't think I am 8 weeks. I think I am 5 weeks but the Dr. did say that some women still have their period for a month-2 months while they are pregnant. :shrug: I just know that I have to keep active. Today I will walk on my treadmill for 20 minutes. Thank you so much!:hugs: Will chat later.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Af came, curled up with hot water bottle right now. If i have a 31 day cycle again i will be due af 25th jan, shud be ovulating around 9th jan so can't drink too much for my birthday or I won't want to bd. Feels weird that I'm on third cycle already, almost half way thru before I go to visit gp for checks n stuff. 

Don't think I'm going to feel very sociable tomorrow which sucks and usually I'm very irritable so loads of kids around is going to annoy me big time. 

Good luck telling ur family I no they will be super pleased for u xx


----------



## MomWife

I hope your cycles start to shorten up soon. I am sorry that AF came, but at least this time your cycle was 31 days.:hugs: Everything will work out for you soon I just know it. 

I understand about not being sociable and being irritated. I was working around kids and had to see parents coming up to the school with their babies and also pregnant women! I was sooooo angry since AF arrived and I just knew I was pregnant then but I couldn't let my anger show. I went through that every month since I started working at the school. 

Thank you, my family will be happy!! I am cooking a beef pot roast now for Christmas and my Mom and sister is bringing over more food, and desserts. I am happy that I do not have to cook a lot of food just like I did Thanksgiving. 

Here is plenty of ::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thanks, u no me I'm prepared for a bit of a wait. I dont feel too disappointed, the reason im not feeling sociable is more due tk the pain and irritated due to PMS lol. This cycle would be nice to fall pregnant and have a September baby, next cycle wouldn't be so great because there's already too much in October lol but obviously I won't say no if it was to happen. I actually quite like the idea of a december baby, early december tho lol not around xmas. 

Glad u don't have to cook, last thing u want to be doing early in ur pregnancy is making urself exhausted. Have u thought about how ur going to tell them? I think iv figured out how I will tell me lot, probably with a card in the post lol. I had thought how i wud tell my oh if i found out this cycle, was going to buy a daddy Christmas card and write sorry this is late but iv only just let mummy find out that im here so merry Christmas daddy, lol. my back up idea for other months is to write I'm pregnant daddy on the fridge in our magnetic scrabble letters which live on the drive then send him to the fridge for something lol. I want to make it memorable. 

Merry christmas honey, have a lovely lovely day xx


----------



## MomWife

I think I will tell my family by explaining how my DD's birthday is in May and in July and that I will be another birthday in August. I want them to get sooooo confused. I wonder how long it will take them to get it. LOL!! 

I hope you are resting now since you are having pain. Merry Christmas!!!!! Let me know how your day goes!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

There are too many people here lol. We have 16 people over. 

Sounds like a good plan to tell ur family get them confused then happy x


----------



## MomWife

Wow a house full!!!! You will have a fun day today!!

My neighbor gave my DD's gifts and my husband and I! I told her that she didn't have to. She said I love you all like my own family.

I will tell my family at dinner! I can't wait!!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Let me know how it goes x


----------



## MomWife

I told them!! Their expressions were priceless!!! Then 2 minutes later my sister yelled OMG you are pregnant! Then everybody was saying are you are you?? Then DH and I said yes we are having another little one on the way. My mom was just soooooo happy and my sister said "I just have to figure out a way to move closer to you way before the baby comes." My family is just soooo excited right now. There were smiles and also tears!:haha:

I hope your day is just going ok so far. I hope you pain is trying to ease up.:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw that's lovely.

I've had a bit of the Christmas blues to be honest. Just watching other people with their kids helping them unwrap presents and just seeing them together just made me envious. I think my patient time ttc is over now lol I really want this cycle to be my cycle. If it was I would be 8 n half weeks gone when I come back here to celebrate 3 kids birthdays. It wud make perfect timing to tell everyone. I think if I dont get pregnant this cycle i will start letting it get to me and i dont want that so obviously I will try not to put too much onto it but I do hope its really my time. The only thing on my wishlist for next Christmas is to have a little one to spend it with. My oh put in my christmas card that hopefully next year it wont be just the two of us and there will be a little one here. I think I'm just having a bit of the Christmas blues but iv got another 2 days of seeing them all be so happy as a family and having lots of kids around me. I will be making sure oh knows we need to bd on certain days, if my cycle is similar to this one I will o around the 9th Jan but im going to start opks about 5 days after af stops. I'm quite happy with a 13 day lp like last cycle so hopefully now that will be my normal.

I'm so glad ur family are happy for u that will be one Christmas they will never forget xx


----------



## MomWife

I hope you are doing better today. :flower:

That was so nice what your oh put in your Christmas card. TTC can be very stressful since the only thing you think about is baby baby baby. I was losing sleep since I was soooo angry that I was not pregnant yet. I hope your time comes soon. I will keep my FX for you. It is a great thing that your lp was 13! I remember my lp off off BCP went from: month 1 was 11 lp, month 2 & 3was 14 lp, month 4 was 12 lp. It is just so hard to figure out your fertile days when you are just starting out. It seems to me that your body is trying to go back to normal. Soon you will know when AF will arrive or if you are late, and your cycles will be shorter. 

I am always here for you no matter what. It gets frustrating but one day you will receive your BFP!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thanks, its nice to have someone to talk to who understands, my oh knows how badly I want it but its very different for men. 
I will always be very happy for ur pregnancy no matter what happens with me because I know how much u wanted it. 

Was at my sil family last night, her brother has the most annoying wife ever, she's a big girl and does herself no favours. She has pcos so had a hard time getting pregnant, her husband is in the navy so away a lot. Got annoyed that theyve hardly had any cycles naturally trying and she's getting fertility treatment. the best thing they could do for her is help her lose weight while she tries naturally when her husband is home and when she gets down to a normal BMI if she still hasn't conceived then help her. They relationship is a joke as it is, last time he was away, a few days before he came back she told him it was over, which she's done many many times and then now they both sit there looking miserable as sin around each other. In my opinion if she gets pregnant thru treatment the NHS will have failrd that poor baby because it will end up being a pawn in a broken home she won't play fair and that kid will be pulled from pillar to post. They've told her the only reason shes getting fertility treatment is because her husband is away with the navy a lot. Maybe I'm letting my opinion of her get in the way but seems a bit unfair that she gets that help immediately when i no I will have to wait ages if i need help.

Anyway rant over lol sorry x


----------



## MomWife

It is very different for men. They don't uunderstand how much we want to be pregnant, and plus they do not think like us!!
I appreciate that so much!!! :hugs:

You would have thought by her husband being away at the navy that she would respect him more, and will always stay by his side as his wife. :shrug: Wow, that is not fair since I thought you have to wait at least a year to get fertility treatments. You are right, they should work on her weight first and then she could try to get pregnant later naturally. If their marriage is broken, how come they don't want to get a divorce since they are not happy? Her husband should of told her that he do not want to bring a child into this ruined marriage since the child will need to have 2 loving parents and not having us fussing at each other all the time. 

Don't be sorry about your rant!! You make a point!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

He will never stand up for himself. He's a push over and just let's her walk all over him. 

I'm finally back home, so so glad to be home, some peace and quiet now, phew!! back at work Monday for 2 days x


----------



## MomWife

I know you are so happy that you are back at home now!!

I had a rough day!!! I have a fever blister!!! My oldest DD was playing in the kitchen with the the little one and she fell and broke broke of her front teeth in half. She broke them straight across. I took her to the dentist but come to find out that they wasn't open. The lady was rude to me and DH and everything. DH was about to go off on her. So then we just took her to the ER and they gave her some antibiotics and something for the pain. The Dr. told me that she would probably have to have a root canal on them and they will put caps on the teeth. I remember whn I was a kid there were plenty of pediatric dentists that was open on the weekends and after hours. Time has changed. When I was sitting in the ER talking to a nurse that's when the fever blister pop up. I thought my lip was dry and I kept putting my tongue over it. So when the nurse walked out the room, I looked in the mirror so I can put chapstick on my lips and bam, a fever blister. The last time I had a fever blister was years ago. Had an stressful day!!!!!!! 


I hope your day was less stressful and just quiet and pleasant! :hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Oh gosh the poor baby, are they her baby teeth or adult teeth? I assume with u saying do a root canal they are adult teeth. Bless her, she must have been in so much pain. 

I got weighed the other day....all is not good lol,we've started doing meal lists again so we know to take meat out of the freezer so we don't end up eating rubbish, we also bought loads of frozen ready meals for when we really really dont want to cook and usually end up getting a take away but we bought them so we could just stick them in the microwave, not the best food to eat but a dank site better than an expensive and fatty take away. I also want to buy myself an exercise bike or something so I can just do half an hour every day or something. being overweight is not going to do me any favours when it comes to getting pregnant and even if I do get pregnant it will put me at risk of gestational diabetes and pre eclampsia and then it will also be harder to shift the weight after so I need to do something about it now. I will get weighed on my wii fit tomorrow so its recorded down and then I will make a start on doing something about it (again). Going to be realistic and just go for between 4 and 7lb a month to lose and even if i only get the 4lb a month in 6 months i could be 2 stone lighter, if I hit the 7lb a month which I doubt i wud, I wud be 2 stone lighter in 4 months. so either way I would be down to a good weight by summer, and if I do it in a healthy way then there won't be any harm keeping it going while pregnant as well because I won't be doing it as a diet, just changing some of my poorer eating habits. 

How is the pregnancy going? Any sickness or anything? Make sure u take it easy xx


----------



## MomWife

You are correct it is her adult teeth. My DD went to the dentist yesterday and she had to have 2 root canals done. She has to go back in 2 weeks so that they can finish the 2nd part of the root canal and they have to build her teeth up (the other half) so that her 2 teeth can look like the rest of her other teeth. The dentist said that he will have to put metal rods in the teeth that is remaning and then attach the the other half of the made up teeth. I hope I made any sense. I am kind of sad since she have to go to school with her teeth looking like that. But the good news is that right now, she is acting like her normal self. She is not in pain, which is a great thing! 

I have to weigh myself. I still have not purchased a new sale yet.:shrug: You are right frozen meals is bette than fast food. Hubby want me to stay away from fast food. You can probably find an good qualty exercise bike used. Exercise bikes are great! My mom used to have one when I was younger since she ws overweight. It helped her with her weight but years later since she is now much older she has gained all of her weight back since she stopped exercising. What I am going to do is eat plenty of leafy veggies, fruits, lay off the junk food. It will be great that after I have the baby that I will lose weight since my eating habits will change. 

How has your day been going?:hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Day is going ok. Not very eventful for new years eve, I'm already in Pjs lol. 

Got my wrist strapped up, it started hurting Friday so iv now got to try and restrict the movement to try and stop the pain, not taking any pain killers tho because I will be ovulating in just over a week so dont want to do anything that might affect it. 

Been taking sandwiches to work and having proper meals in the evening, still got to work on the snacking though. 

My kitchen stinks right now, oh made mulled wine awful stuff!! 

I hope ur dd ges her teeth looking good again such a shame that one thing as a child can leave something so permanent.

Happy new year xx


----------



## MomWife

Happy New Year!!! :hugs::hugs:

I hope your wrist will be ok soon. That's good that you have been taking sandwiches to work. It's better than eating fast food for lunch daily. 

Yikes, I bet your kitchen does stinks!! The odor should be gone by now! I hope!! I hope my DD teeth will look much better in 3 weeks. I think she will be ok when she goes back to school on the 6th. She seems like she is not worried about what the kids is going to say.


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ur dd has the best attitude possible, if she was worried what ohter people said it would really knock her confidence which would probably stick with her for life.

Feeling hopeful about 2014 got this cycle and 2 more cycles before i go to the Dr for some tests, doesnt feel like long but a lot can happen in 3 cycles. I'm now cd9 so should be o in 8 days if things stay the same as last cycle but Im going to start opks tomorrow incase things change again which is a strong possibility with it only being cycle 3, my last 2 had 11 days separating them so it could quite easily change again, hopefully a little shorter and not longer.

Cant believe its already been almosy 2 weeks since u found out ur pregnant, bet it feels like so long ago. Hope everything is ok and no sickness or anything xx


----------



## MomWife

I am happy that she is taking this well. 

Wow, time sure do fly by. It would be great if you did not have to go to the Dr. for the tests since you already fell pregnant before the appt came. I will keep my FX for you!!! That would be great to start OPK's just in case you O earlier. I hope this cycle will be at least 29 or even better AF don't arrive! :winkwink: 

I can't believe it either!! Well yesterday I could not keep any food down until 2 a.m. during the day I had 2 small sausage muffins, afternoon I had an apple, small salad, and very little of hamburger helper. After I ate the hamburger helper, 20 minutes later my stomach did not feel well. I was taking down the tree with DD's and I had to go to the bathroom since I knew I just had to vomit!! I was in the bathroom saying I do not want to do this!! 2 minutes later it happened. 3 times to be exact. :sick: Let's see how I will do today. I will have to buy some crackers and more ginger ale. I was drinking the ginger ale and it seems to helped.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw bless u, it must be so hard being happy about being pregnant when ur throwing up everything ur eating. That's part of pregnancy I'm not looking forward to, I hate throwing up. 

Iv already done lots of Christmas shopping for next year, did it online on boxing day, got lots of half price stuff, some are clothes for the kids and some are sets of smellies and stuff for adults. Should be mostly sorted by the end of Jan except for oh who is awkward to buy for x


----------



## MomWife

I have been feeling quite ill & very tired! :growlmad: I got some crackers and some ginger ale and peppermints. They help very little. I do not feel like doing anything at all!! I just been laying in bed today, which I know I have to stay active but it is just hard. I told DH that if he understood what is going on with a pregnant woman then he will finally realize! I bookmarked some websites so that he can look at so he know some of the things that I have been going through. I would have thought he would understand by now since we have 2 kids already, but I guess he just forgot.:shrug: I tell him when I fall asleep when watching a movie, please do not wake me up since I am very tired. He used to wake me up all the time. 

That is great that you went Christmas shopping early!!! How you been doing today?? How is the weather there? I have been watching the news and they say that we are supposed to get another winter storm! Thursday was sooooo horrible, couldn't barely see anything. It would be nice if there was no school since it will be freezing temps. Kiddies go back to school on Monday from their Christmas break.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It's very frosty here. But the weather hasn't been too bad inland, the coast has been dangerous. 

It's my birthday tomorrow, well today as its past midnight, but oh gave me present on Friday, best present ever!! He got me a cockatiel and I bought a second one to go with it, I love them they are awesome. The boy I've called gizmo or giz for short and the girl pebble. U aren't supposed to handle them for 48 hors so not until tomorrow but giz got out of the cage today and he was out for 4 hours then I decided to let pebble out too, she is very placid and would easily step up onto the perch i used as they arent hand tamed yet but giz was a bit more reluctant and it was harder to get him back in. Personalities are showing thru, he is funny, currently using a carrot lodged in the bars, supposed to eat it but its now his perch. Going to teach them to whistle some tunes soon. Oh says will keep me occupied until I get a baby, its working so far, not really even given what cd I'm on a thought the last 2 days. They are super cute!! 

My wrist seems better now, thank god.

Im due to o next week, I hope, started opks on Friday, no line yet but its better when I do it at work because the times I pee work out better with a much longer hold.

It's a good idea for ur dh to no what ur going thru so he can be more sympathetic it must be hard for men as they have no idea what our bodies go thru
Hope ur well and sickness passes soon xx


----------



## MomWife

Happy Birthday!!!!!! :cake::hug::mrgreen: I hope you enjoy your day!!! Wow a cockatiel!!!! That is the best birthday present ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love then sooooo much! I had them when I was a kid, and then a teenager!! Will have to get one in the future! They are so amazing to have! I love the names for them.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I had a Cockatiels when i was a kid, we got it from someone who's kids mistreated it and they werent giving it any attention so it started hurting itself when we got it it had no feathers. Poor thing cudnt fly, i was the only one in the house who it wudnt bite or hiss at. Been nagging oh for ages to let me get one, he always said no so was a bit of a surprise. They like sitting on the ceiling lights and pooping in them lol, the cleaning up ever night should be fun lol. I'm getting more exercise chasing them around the house to get them back in their cage lol


----------



## MomWife

Oh no!!! Did the Cockatiel start growing back its feathers because it was with you who gave it love and lots of attention? I remember those days chasing the birds around!!! You will get lots of exercise! Eventually they will be spoiled, they would not want you to leave them for too long! Since we are talking about birds, I have 4 parakeets: 3 boys and 1 girl!! Their names are billy, veronica, cassidy & pepper! I know they have silly names! I had billy & veronica first and then 2 months later, I got the 2 boys which I thought 1 was a girl and the other was a boy. I had them for 2 years now. 

I hope you enjoy your birthday today!! Are you 16 today!!?? :winkwink:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I bloody wish I was 16, I'm officially old lol 25!! 

The bird did grow feathers back but we never let her out the cage in case she tried to fly and cudnt and hurt herself (I still call her her even though we've figured out it was probably a boy lol). My two were a bit easoer to get in the cage today, pebble just got on the t stick and gizmo took himself in lol. Managed to get giz on the perch tho even tho he was pretty reluctant. Pebble attempted to get on my figer but she lost her balance. 

Cd13, started gettin some colour on the opks today so I guess I should get a pos in a day or two. Looking good. I feel bit more positive this month. Hoping this is my month. Noticed a massive change in the way i feel since i got the birds tho, taking my mind off babies a bit. Have u had any problems with birds and babies at all?? Or anything a pregnant woman shouldnt do with a bird? 
They are cool names, I almost called pebble kiwi lol, they were bubble and squeak for all of 5 minutes then i changed my mind x


----------



## MomWife

LOL!! You are not old young lady!!!:flower::winkwink: Did you enjoy your birthday??

I haven't had any problems with birds and babies at all. You can still do the same thing with the birds as when you wasn't pregnant! All the nosies they make, the baby will still sleep.I am glad I don't have my cat since I would have to worry about being pregnant due to cleaning out the litter box,but still sad.:cry: I am an anmial lover!!! At one time I had 4 cats and 1 dog!!! Whenever we move we are getting a dog since the next home we will move to will be a lot bigger!! Keep telling me more stories please!! I am glad that the birds are getting a lot of your attention.

How are you coming on your opk's? I will keep my FX for you!!!:hugs::hugs: LOL @ the 1st names bubble & squeak!!


----------



## MomWife

How is your wrist now? I hope better? How are you coming on your opk's? I hope you are doing ok!! :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hey, not been on much, busy with the birds lol. Thy are def keeping my mind off things. Opks now havr no colour in them but thy never went pos, I don't no if i missed surge or haven't od, temps are still low so will have to wait n see whether they raise or not.

Went to drs today about my wrist, they said iv probably got a muscle strain. Will just wait and see if it gets better, Dr said I shud take paracetamol n use ibuprofen gel then I asked about the gel n pregnancy n she said avoid it, not going to take paracetamol either. 

How's things ur end?? X


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hey. Just thought I wud update. I'm pretty sure i od today, opk was super pos and cervix is high n open, we bd last night by didn't see the need to tonight as I'm certain I have od through the day somewhere and obviously sperm need time to mature so they wud miss it so i will leave it to the batch that are in there, plus we bd cd16 too so 5 days ago, i no the chances of those ones still being there are slim but u never no. 
Feeling pos, and a lil bit desperate too tbh. I'm not leaving much time between due af and family coming over for drinks, I will have to test, if af shows i will be getting drunk as a skunk to drown my sorrows lol. 
Did i tell u iv bought an exercise bike? Trying to start slow, im currently doing 15 minutes every other day doing 4 minutes fast 3 minutes slow.to get breath bk and then 3 minutes fast again and finishinh off with a slow.5 to bring my heart rate back down. Hoping by the end of the month il be up to 5 fast, 2 slow, 5 fast 3 slow

Hope u and raspberry are good  xx

Oh and the reason I think I ovulated Thru the day is because my temp is up even tonight, normally I take temp in the evening too, just for me more than anything and it doesn't tend to differ from am temp so this time I look to be having a 35 day cycle x


----------



## MomWife

Hey!!! I apologize I have not been on here. I have been sick everyday.:growlmad: I cannot eat my favorite foods anymore. I can't wait until this has passed. I hope in my 2nd trimester it will be much better.

I hope you did od! It sounds like you did since your temp is high now. FX for this cycle!! I understand you drinking if AF shows up, that's what exactly I did every month!!! 

That's great that you have an exercise bike! When did you get it? Did it costs a lot? That's the best way to start off exercising is start slow. I will start back walking on my treadmill once I get back to myself again.:hugs::hugs: 

Will chat later. Have to get ready for work. I hope the cafeteria do not have any horrible smells/nasty food since I have to open up the kiddies food and everything else. I hope today will be okay for me!:hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw u poor thing I hope the sickness eases up soon for ur sake and the babies.

I got the bike just after the new year, trying to do even a couple of minutes every other day, today I couodnt be bothered but jumped on for a couple of minutes of fast peddling whild the kettle boiled lol, every little helps hey.

I'm pretty sure I od, ovuview agreed with me but ff hasn't given me an o date yet guess its waiting for more data.

I'm really hopeful shot this month and have a good feeling, I will be completely crushed if af shows.

Hope u feel Better soon xx


----------



## MomWife

Thank you. I can't wait until this part is over with. 

Keep sticking with the bike. Don't forget a little goes a long way. The more you get on your bike the longer you will want to be on it.

I will keep my FX for you that this cycle is it!!! That's great that you have a good feeling. :dust::dust: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

That Good feeling is fading. iv been trying to stay positive with each thing this cycle is throwing up but my temp still isn't high this morning so startingto wonder whether I actually od. This ttc lark is a pain in the arse


----------



## MomWife

Just try to keep positive! I know it is just so frustrating ttc, but one day you will finally get your BFP and it might be this month or next month. I know it will be soon! Will always keep my FX for you hun!!! Will always be here for you.:hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm not going to get my hopes up about this cycle, i really feel like its messed up this month, guess i won't be able to tell family at niece n nephew birthday parties. 
If my temp isn't up tomorrow I will assume its an anovulatory cycle. Cm has dried up so i dont no what's going on, if temp isnt up it can't be a good sign for progesterone levels x


----------



## MomWife

Maybe it will take some time for your body to go back to normal. :shrug: I know my Dr. told me that it will take me up to 6 months for my body to get back to normal. Was your temp up today?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My temp rise happened today, shud be 4dpp, ovuview have put me at 3dpo n ff hasn't given me a date yet. I duno jusy feels like a weird cycle and I'm not holding out much hope tbh.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Temp stayed up today, I put a fake temp in for tomorrow and ff puts me at 2dpo today, ovuview has put me back to 5dpo but keeps changing its mind between two dates. Im going to go by what I think whig is 4dpo and it maybe took 2 days for my temp to rise. 

Hope u and bean are ok x


----------



## MomWife

Well that's good news that your temp is still up. It takes ff a while to figure out when you O. 

I am doing ok.:flower: Yesterday I ate a bacon and egg sandwich for breakfast and when I was at work I had some chocolate milk and an apple. 20minutes later I had to use the bathroom and then I threw up. I threw up at least 5 times. When I finally got back to class the Pre-K teacher knew I was sick. She offered me a kiddie toothbrush and toothpaste since she did not have any mints or gum. I felt horrible yesterday.:nope::growlmad:

Please keep me updated on how everything is going. By the way how is your wrist and did your oh find a job yet? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My wrist is still sore and unfortunately oh hasn't found a job yet, fingers crossed he does soon though its getting a lottle desperate now.

Had an eventful afternoon esterday my stepdad ended up in a hospital near where i live because a 40kg leg off a crane fell off and landed on his head, he was there for 4 hours while they did a ct scan and patched his head up, it took my mum 5 hours to get here so good job I live close by to go and see him and bring him to mine. He was very lucky and thankfully he's ok.

Hope uv had a good day and no puking today x


----------



## MomWife

I hope your wrist will get back to normal soon. I think your oh will find a job soon. I will keep my FX for the both of you. I am sooooo sorry about your stepdad, I hope he is feeling better. Thank goodness that you stay closer to the hospital where he was. 

I was puking on Saturday.:growlmad: I didn't puk yesterday but when I was fixing baked chicken it made me sooo sick. I had my oldest DD to help me. She put seasonings on the chicken and put it in the oven. The smell just gross me out. As soon as she was done I hurried up out of the kitchen. 

My DD have her dental appt today. DH took her since I didn't want to be around people and different smells.:nope: I hope everything go ok for her.

How are you doing today? I am happy I don't have to go to work today since it is Martin Luther King Jr Day.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

U Americans do have some funny days lol.

My ageless got admitted bk tk hospital yesterday and put bk in a neck brace and bed rest, had an MRI today which all came bk clear but he has to wait for ear nose and throat ppl to see him as he was having fluid coming out of his ear. He was also having right side weakness that's why they put him back in neck brace. ut hes out of that now. He's been a very very lucky man, fx nothing permanent is affected.

I'm 6dpo today been feeling a bit weird last couple of days, earlier last week I felt sick but that wud have been far too early for it to be pregnancy related, even today I think is too early. I was also getting cravings for certain foods so strong I cud almost taste the food i wanted, but again too early. Today I have been getting reflux and nauseous. I was sat down earlier and then suddenly went very very dizzy, was scared I was going to pass out it was that bad, everyhing sort of went in slow motion. Don't no whether its because I was a little hungry or not. Also iv been really hungry at the same time as being nauseous and hungry again not long after eating. 6dpo is surely too early to get any symptoms so trying not to read much into it. I don't think I'm going to be able to hold out until af though, already want to test now but I no it wudnt even show yet even if I am I wud only have implanted either today or yesterday at a push so don't want to disappoint myself. Feel really queasy right now and for once ts not because I stuffed myself full of food. Maybe coming down with something I don't no.

How was ur daughters dental apt? 
Not long now until second trimester. Have u told ur daughters? Do u think u will find out the sex? Xx


----------



## MomWife

Yea our holidays are kind of strange! :winkwink:

How has your stedpdad been? I hope he is doing much better. 

When you are hungry and you have not eaten anything,it can make you feel dizzy and feel like passing out. I hope you are not getting sick.

As for me, I have a cold and my asthma been acting up thats why I have not been on here in a while. Mythroat is sore, neck hurts, wheezing a bit, and coughing, it does seems like it is getting better. I hope I feel better soon.

So how everything been going on with you? Any good nes about anything??:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My stepdad is doing ok, got dischatged from hospital on Wednesday afternoon with the all clear. 

All days since 6dpo I have had nausea n reflux, hunger, firmer abdo and for a short time firmer boobs. Yesterday I started getting my familiar 'I'm coming on my period' endo cramps, got them a few times today too. Cervix is high, relatively soft and slightly open but not much. Was feeling hopeful until today, all the things from the last 6 days are gone and my cramps are here so I guess af will come on time. Will see if my temp drops tomorrow or Monday, af due on Tuesday, last cycle i didn't temp 2 days before af but the day before my temp was bk to pre o temp so I'm pretty sure if i see a drop tomorrow or Monday that I'm out. Haven't tested which is good, I managed to have the willpower not to. If I'm not kept awake Monday night with cramps Il test on Tuesday or if iv still been getting cramps but not kept me awake I might wait until Wednesday. Ff puts me at like 8dpo but I'm 11dpo by my reckoning, all ths nausea etc wud have been only 3dpo if ff was right so I doubt it, i just think it took a couple of days for my temps to rise.

Next week is my last week in my job, looking forward to stsrting a new one but i wish i cud share my pregnancy wih those guys because thy are all great with pregnant ppl and do eveyhing by the book unlike some places. 

I haven't been on my exercise bike much recently but with feelig sick a lot I didn't really feel like it, going to get weighed in the morning so Im sure that will shock me bk onto t. I failed ky target for the end of jan but Il try n do it for the end of Feb or maybe do a distance target instead so that i can do sort of a little competition against myself. 

I hope ur asthma starts to get better soon. Doesnt sound like ur having a very nice strt to ur pregnancy, how were ur last 2? I hope it all gets btter soon and u breeze Thru the rest xxx


----------



## MomWife

I will respond to your post tomorrow. I am sort of ill. Asthma and this cold is really bothering me. I apologize for not being on like I used to. Hopefully at the end of the week I will better. My asthma did not act up when I was pregnant with my 2 daughters. This pregnancy is way different. The only thing I want to do is sleep and just lay down. My daughters school has been closed since Monday due to the weather. I am happy about that since I can try to get better before I get back to work. I hope you are doing ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw hun dont apologise for not being on ur not well the last thing u want to do is come on here. besides this place is great when ur in the frustrations of TTC but once uv conceived i can imagind there's not as much urge to come on.

Speakingof coming on I will be getting af tomorrow, I'm spotting tonight and had major cramps, I'm out for this cycle, it turned out to he a 37day cycle which I'm a bit bummed about.

Heres to next cycle, onto number 4 already


----------



## MomWife

I am starting to feel a bit better which is great!!!! I found out that I have to see a high risk Dr. sicne I have hypertension and asthma which I don't like. I have an appointment at the end of this month. When I am feeling really sick I just do not want to do anything, but I will be on here more now that I am feeling better!!:flower:

Have you been on your exercise bike yet? How you been feeling lately? I know you are happy that you are at your new job or about to start it soon. If you are at your new job how is it??:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I start the job tomorrow, been reading into it they have convicted criminals. 

Glad ur feeling better. I hope u get to enjoy he rest of ur pregnancy.

I haven't been on the bike, I was feeling sick and then I got af cramps but next week will be different. 

Had my brothers over this weekend. Iv figured out one brother and his girlfriend are really annoying parents lol, they let being parents define who they are, they arent them anymore and it winds me up when ppl are like that, if I turn out to be a parent like that just shoot me lol.


----------



## MomWife

How is your new job going?? Wow they have convicted criminals?!! 

I hope the rest of my pregnancy will be better. 

I doubt it that you will be like your brother and his girlfriend. :flower:

How you been doing? Any news? How is your wrist? Have you been on your exercise bike yet? I think I will start walking on my treadmill soon. Whenever I feel lot better!

I really miss our chats!! :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hi, iv been MIA for a couple of days too, only been on 3 times in the last week, thats normally my daily quota lol.

New job is tedious right now because its induction and just sitting with ppl talking at us but I go to see my hospital tomorrow. Yeah they are mostly involved in the justice system somehow, but its obviously the mental health aspect we r treating. It is going to be really good for my psychology prospects. 

I went on the bike on Tuesday, did 5k in 13 minute 22 seconds. I will work on the time and when I get it to under 10 minutes il go up to 10k. 

My wrist is still a little painful every now and then but I think it may be something I have to learn to live with. 

I'm cd8 today, been really sloppy with checking cm n cervix this cycle, think the new job is taking my mind off it which is good, we haven't bd yet this cycle, we were going to but oh was ill, he's had a sickness bug so obviously waiting till hes better. 

I really need to check out my maternity policy for this trust. I wonder what precautions they take when a member of staff is in close contact with unpredictable and possibly violent patients, need to check it out asap.

How's little bean doing? U had a scan yet? X


----------



## MomWife

At least you will gain experience on your job for what you want to do in psychology. Just keep me updated on how everything is going at your new job! 

That is great that you did 5k on your bike in 13 minutes! At least you are on your bike! I hope your wrist gets better as time goes by. 

Let me know about the maternity policy also, that is always important especially in your job. 

I am doing ok. I have my appt next month. According to my Dr. she thinks I am 14 weeks, so I would be 15 weeks tomorrow. She did a pelvic exam 2 weeks ago. I am not changing my ticker until I have my ultrasound, so I will know how far along I really am. I am still not eating like I should, but it seems like the vomitting has stopped which I am happy about. New things are heartburn and headaches. 

I hope you are doing well.:hugs::flower::hugs::flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Surely as u no when ur last period was u no ur just gone 12 weeks not 15 weeks, no wonder ppl have babies late if they just guess lol.

I went bk on bike the other day and got it down by 12 seconds so 13:10 now, really hoping to get 13 flat next time. 
I don't no why but I feel out this cycle, just don't think this is the cycle I will get ky bfp.

I checked out the maternity policy and its still very general and just talks about the time allowed off which is the same as last trust and just menions that of u can't do ur normal duties they will find something else for u to do so maybe they wud do that because there is no way I cud be put in a situation where I wud maybe involved in a restraint and potentially harm my baby, I don't think restraints happen often on my ward because its rehab n ppl r getting better but there's always that chance. 

Glad ur sickness had gone. I'm sure the heartburn will go soon too. Are u bk on the treadmill yet? Fx the rest of baby growing goes smoothly x


----------



## MomWife

I agree about that I know when my last period was. When she told me that I was like huh?! I told her that I think I am not that far along yet. :wacko:

I am glad that when you fall pregnant they will find something else for you to do. How is everything going for you at your new job?

Sickness came back. Hubby had a little heat on and everything just came up that I ate the night before. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

O god u poor thing, hope sickness goes real soon.

I did my first proper shift today, it was a 13hour shift.....yes 13!! And I did it on 4 and a half hours sleep. but i actuslly really enjoyed, bit apprehensive after all the induction and training but actually I thought it was quite simple and a relatively essy, but busy shift. I'm actually quite keen to go onto the more intense wards but I will have to pick my times carefully for when I no for certain I'm not pregnant as I don't want to go on a ward, end up in a restraint with a patient and then end up finding out I'm pregnant. Feeling very settled in already. 

How is everything ur end?

Looks like I'm going to o any day now, we bd last night by that will be it because of my shifts. Not too fussed which way it goes this month. I hate to say it, but in an ideal world I think I wud prefer not to fall this cycle with the new job by I'm not going to stop tryig just because of it


----------



## MomWife

My internet was messed up for a while. I am glad that it is fixed now. 

I am feeling better now but I am so congested!!! :growlmad: 

Wow 13 hr shift?!! That is good that you enjoy your new job, which is always a plus!! :happydance: I think you just might fall pregnant when you least expect. :winkwink: Any more news about your job or anything else happening on your end??


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm 9 dpo today, not really been focussing on it very much with being very busy so not symptom spotting and as a result iv noticed nothing at all so its flown by. Bit bunged up and full of cold today but not reading a thing into that. 

My old worl place messed up when they worked out what annual leave i shud have been entitled to so I need to call them and tell me they owe me 15 hours worth of pay. 
I was talking to someone and without letting on about anything I found out that pregnant women are allowed to stay on the rehab units but I guess they are just told not to get involved in restraints, I wud be happy with that really because I quite like where I am right now. 

Baby the size of a lemon already!! Wow ur time is going fast, are u going to find out the gender? X


----------



## MomWife

Did u call your old job so they will pay u what they owe u? The sooner the better. I think when u fall pregnant they won't have u doing anything drastic. I am keeping my fingers crossed that u will conceive soon. I think that is good that u are not focusing on ttc like crazy. You can take ur mind off it. How has ur wrist been? Better I hope. 

I think this weekend I will get back on my treadmill. I have my Dr appt Monday and my 1st high risk ob-gyn appt on the 10th. I hope this ob Dr is good. I don't like that I have to see a high risk Dr. I really want to find out the gender so me and dh will know what colors to get for carseat, clothes and other things. 

My job is getting on my nerves. Today I was taking the kiddies to the bathroom and I was calling one of the kids to go in the bathroom and this teacher just sent her 2 kids in the bathroom. I was so angry. I wanted to say something but all the wrong words would just come out. So I took the kids down to the other bathrooms but they only have 2 stalls in each of the bathrooms so it took them at least 25 mins for all the kids to use the bathroom. I am so happy that when May comes I won't have to go back since school is out and when school is back in August I will had the baby. My Hubby told me that he don't want me to go back to work after I have the baby. My next job will be a ful time job hopefully in the next year. Enough of my rambling. I hope ur day has been going great. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My wrist has generally been ok but with the occasional twinge.

As AF is getting closer I'm starting to feel more and more like I want it to be this cycle. I sort of have mixed feelings about it to be honest, I'm sure if I was I would be over the moon and disappointed if I wasn't but I think I could cope with it. I will just wait and see, what will be will be, I can't do anything about it now can I. Will try to remember to take me temp tomorrow and Saturday so I can see if I have a dip or not. If not I guess I will find out Monday, I certainly don't want to find out at OH's parents. 

I didn't call my old work yet but I'm waiting until I get paid tomorrow to make sure they get that right first.

I think you should find out, what are you hoping for?

xx


----------



## MomWife

That's good that your wrist is doing better. Do you feel like your af is going to come? Or do you having symptoms? How has your temp been? I hope it is still high. Was your paycheck right?

I go see my Dr tomorrow, I will let you know how it goes. xxxxx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I have been getting cramps and gas for 2 days now which i always get before af. However i dont no whether my o date was right or not, iv always had a 13day lp according to ff but this cycle according to them I'm now 14dpo, but I'm questioning whether it was then I od od a day or 2 later. I took a test this morning and bfn, I cud be anywhere between 11dpp and 14dpo so will give it 2 more days and see if af shows. I think she will come, i dont think I'm pregnant. Next cycle I'm going to try and be as healthy as possible to give it a fighting chance without it taking over my life. One more cycle and then I'm off to drs, hopefully as I have endo they won't tell me to keep trying for a year and they will just start on some simple stuff like blood tests and maybe something to check I am ovulating and if so give me something to shorten cycles

I think i got paid right, I do need to ring their hr department today and sort this pay out because that is rightfully mine so I want that money


----------



## MomWife

Let me know if af shows up or not. I hope you don't have to ttc for a year. I think it just might happen way before a year. The good news is that after u was off the meds your cycle didn't take that long to start. I think you will conceive soon. I will always keep my fx for u. Let me know when you contact hr so I know that they will pay you the money that they owe u. 

I went to my dr yesterday and she said that I was dehydrated and I failed the breathing test 3 times for my asthma and my blood pressure was 145/87. She wrote me a referral to my ob that I need to see a high risk ob since I have asthma and hypertension. I go to my ob appt next Monday. I will let you know how that appt goes. Will chat later. xxxx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

no sign of af yet, but I may have od 3 days after I thought so af may be due on Thursday, doesn't explain the cramps I was getting though, maybe it was just from the gas. I don't think I'm pregnant so not going to start assuming things. I have one test left so won't be wasting it. I'm cd34 now, tomorrow should be my last day of lp, on a long day at work Thursday so at least that will take my mind off af and feeling crappy that I'm not pregnant. Really really hoping for next cycle to be the one.


----------



## MomWife

How is everything going? Have you been learning a lot on your job? Any good news? 

I am doing ok. Asthma trying to get better. I'm going to hate when spring and summer come since my allergies. I hope you are doing well. Oh by the way my Dr measured me on Monday of this week and said i am measuring at 19 weeks. I will get my ultrasound on the 31st of this month


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It doesnt matter what thy measure u at u no ur 17 weeks lol.

I'm cd10, af showed, need to wait and see what happens with this cycle and then maybe visit gp and gope they can do some tests.etc to make sure hormone levels are good. 

Glad ur asthma is improving, hope it stays that way, ur almost half way thru now feels like Its flying by, not long till u have another bambino in the house

Work is going good, nothing really to report from there, bit upset that iv had some of my annual leave refused for jan next year because its fully booked but i haven't been abke to hand my request in as early as everyone else as iv only just started and I always have that week off for my birthday. Not a lot i can do about it though. Other than that's its fairly uneventful, the people in general are nice so yeah just keeping my head down and gettig on with my job


----------



## MomWife

It is good to know that your job is going good. I know it won't be the same since you can not have time of for your birthday but maybe you can plan something for the weekend?! Have you been exercising? I need to start back again.:growlmad: I just can't seem to get into it anymore. :nope: How is everything going so far?

Yes you are right about how many weeks I am. These healthcare professionals:nope::wacko:. I go to my 1st high risk ob appt tomorrow. I wonder how that will go. I am happy that my asthma is trying to get better. Will chat soon. Take care.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Not really exercising much tbh but I need to because we are going on holiday at the end of june. I did 45 minutes on my bike the other day but now my bum hurts so can't sit on it now lol. 

As we are going away in 3 months Iv decided that if I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm going to ntnp until after the holiday, 3 months pregnant is fine on holiday but anything less I could still have morning sickness or advised to not fly etc so will just relax until July. I will still go to drs to get hormone bloods dond though. 

Glad ur starting to feel better now. Let me no how ur apt goes xx


----------



## MomWife

Wow 45 minutes on the bike!! That is great but not good since your bottom is sore. I think when you do not think about getting pregnant that is when it can happen. That is what happened to me. I gave up checking my temps and everything else and then hey you are pregnant. Will keep my fx for you!!

My Dr appt went ok. I was just a bit upset since my appt was at 9am and I did not get seen until 10:45!!?? I only spoke to the Dr for about 8 minutes. My blood pressure is ok, but my asthma is not controlled like I should since I always use my resue inhaler. She listened to my heart and told me that I have a heart murmur and wants me to get it checked out since she wants to know if it will cause any problems during labor. I have to do a 24 hr urine so I will start on that Sunday since I have to go back for my ultrasound on Monday!! I will also get my labs done too since I could not do it today since I would have been late to work. I have to schedule an appt with my asthma nurse which it will sometime next month. I just hope when the time comes for me to deliver everything will be ok with me and the baby. I just want to have a healthy baby boy or girl. The baby heartbeat is still strong which is good. The Dr. thought it was going to hard to find the baby heartbeat but she found it instantly! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Oh gosh sorry to hear a out the heart murmur, that's not what u want to hear when r half way thru ur pregnancy. Hopefully everything is fine and u can have a straightforward delivery of a healthy baby. Good news about the babies heartbeat though, at least that's one positive. 

After this cycle af turns up this is my plan, put away the thermometer, stop checking cm and cervix, use up my last couple of opks ifi feel the urge to and make drs apt for bloods. The only thing Il use ff for is logging when each af starts so I can still keep track of cycle length. Cycle number 5 already.....6 months already!! It goes so quick.


----------



## MomWife

I think that will be best so you get stressed out. I think it will happen for u soon. Wow time flies by. 

I have news I went for my ultrasound and I am having a boy! Dh was so happy. He was doing dances after the doctors left. 
I hope my appt goes well on Thursday when I see my asthma nurse. I will also keep my fingers crossed that when I get my heart checked out everything will be fine. 

How r u doing?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I saw that the signature thing had changed colour but didnt no if that was because of ur dates or not but thought ooo wonder if shes having a boy. Great that ur finally having a boy, 3 girls would have been a nightmare when they get to teenage years.

been doing lots of garden work, hoping that doing the garden will help with weight loss instead of doing other boring exercise.

I'm going to ntnp now, i think i missed o, so now ntnp until after we get back from egypt. I will probably be on a little bit less than I am now but I will keep checking how things are going
xx


----------



## MomWife

Thank you! Been going to all of these appts. I changed my high risk ob a couple days ago since I waited for hours and when she finally did see me I only talked to her for about 5 minutes. I have an appt on the 23rd or the 24th can't remember the date lol but I hope this Dr is better. My co worker told me that her daughter had him and he took his time with her and explain things to her. 

What are you planting in your garden? Doing the same exercise does get boring. My exercise consists of walking my daughters to school, chasing after preschool kiddi es at work and cleaning up. I have to start throwing stuff away since we are planning on moving before August since we need a bigger house. 

That's a nice vacation for you guys! How long are you going to be there? I hope this year or very soon you will fall pregnant. fx for you. xxxxxx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv been planting all sorts, iv been doing fruit and veg and flowers, doing borders in the garden with flowers in, doing a little fruit plant plot and trying tl get the garden looking pretty for the summer. 

My sil foind out she was pregnant a couple of weeks ago but sadly miscarried. she also started trying at the same time as me, so that 2 of them that have got pregnant before me when we all must have started around same time. Very sad that she miscarried tho.

We are going away for two weeks.

Sounds lile all this ob fun stuff is a lot of hassle, at least the end is in sight tho.

My af is due Friday so will call drs on Monday n make an apt to ask for some blood tests. No idea what to ask them to include tho. Looks like my cycles are staying at around 35-37 days which is annoying because its not long enough to be properly considered long cycles. we will see x


----------



## MomWife

I am just checking to see how you been doing. Hope everything had been well. I'm sorry that your friend miscarried. 

I have good news! The principal at the school that I work at offered me a full time position with benefits. I was kind of down since I will have the baby when school starts back up. I talked to the preschool teacher she said that I could get maternity leave for 3 months. She sent an email to our boss on Friday so hopefully I will know something by Monday off next week since I have a week off since it's spring break. Talked to my hubby about it for 2 days lol since I want to go back to work since it will be more money and I know we need it. It will help out paying for my classes that I owe so that I can finish the 5 courses for my bachelors.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Great news about the job. 

I went to the Dr yesterday and got the whole try for a year spin, they didn't take my endo or zoladex treatment into account. 

My sil just asked me to be godmother to my baby nephew, very happy but it hurts that I still dont have my own. 

I don't really have anything else to add. I hope they treat u fairly about the mat leave x


----------



## MomWife

Thank you! I hope everything is going well. Your time will come to have your own baby soon. 

Everything is going ok for me. I like my new Dr. I am glad that I switched.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I finally got fitness going again, started swimming now si trying to go twice a week, 3 times at a push depending on shifts and other stuff but I hope it will make me healthier and lose a little bit of weight. Holiday soon so hopefully can get a bit toned up for that n look good in a bikini again lol.

U started getting a bump yet?


----------



## MomWife

That is great! I wish I know how to swim. Had a bad experience when I was a child. When you keep at it, of course you will be healthier and will lose weight. I can't remember the last time I wore a bikini! Lol! I always wear the bottom part that wrap around so I can hide my stomach.. 

How is your job going? Have oh found a job yet?

Yes I have a bump now. I think I am going to be huge! A lot of people say that I am big, kind of afraid of what I am going to look like in a month. I wasn't this big when I was pregnant with either of my daughters. I am past the weight when it was time to have my last daughter. Kinda afraid since I think this one which is a boy will be big.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw glad ur getting a nice bump, they do say u carry boys at the front so u probably look bigger than u did with the girls because u were carrying them elsewhere. 

Yeah oh got a job, he enjoys it but has a long commute so we're considering moving, I can move easily with my job so we will look into it more after holiday 

Still gaining weight :-( going all hardcore from tomorrow with swimming and healthy eating and if I don't lose anything I'm doing a crash diet of meal replacement stuff to lose my tum before holiday, I don't like crash dieting but if it gets me my results I will do it. 

I think I od last Thursday so af due not this Thursday coming but the one after so we will see but I think I may have missed it again. Much preferred the way I did it this cycle, I didn't do anything until cd18 and then I only temped at night until I saw 2 post o temps and then left it at that, it has made it so much easier, I don't even no what cycle day I'm on, must be around 25 or something. 

How is dh and ur two little ones?


----------



## MomWife

That's great that your oh found a job and enjoys it!!! It is always best to stay a bit closer to your job if you can. Me and hubby was talking about how he don't want to move further away from my job. 

Don't stress too much about gaining weight since I am sure you will lose it.   how did swimming go? Tell me more about crash dieting? How does that work? I'm curious since if I am not back to my pre pregnancy weight by a certain amount of time, I would try crash dieting.

I think that is good that you are not tempting everyday and charting since it can be very stressful. I will keep my fx for you that you will get pregnant soon!

Dh is doing OK, his job is stressing him out a bit, because they trying to put a lot of work on him and his raise was only .18 and the rest of his co workers receive the same. My youngest daughter had to go to the Dr done she could not open her eyes since get eyelashes was stuck together. The Dr said that she had an bacterial infection in both of her eyes and an ear infection. I have to give her eye drops every 4 hrs, ear drops one a day for 10 days and her antibiotic twice a day. Her eyes was so red and kept watering, I felt so bad for her. I am happy that she is doing better now. She been home since Tuesday. She is going back to school tomorrow which only makes 2 days that she missed. I have also been home with her. My oldest daughter is doing somewhat OK. She have a little cold and now get ear hurts which I put some ear drops that I had for months for her in her ear and she felt better within an hour. I know why they caught colds and why my youngest did caught an infection in her eyes, it's from the school, there is plenty of kids going to school sick with very bad colds. :-( 

Enough of my rant how you and oh been doing?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

We are both good.

Had my baby nephews christening at the weekend which I was godmother for so very nice. First time in a very very long time that all my family have been together so it was lovely to have that. 

I'm due af next Thursday so we will wait and see if she shows.

The swimming is going good, I started almost 2 weeks ago and iv set myself a target of doing 10km before June and so far I'm on 2150m so almost 1/4 of the way thru. I lost 3lb, unfortunately 2 of those were the ones I put on but still 1 off from start weight, and iv been very good with food and stuff, forcing myself to eat veg iv never really liked n starting to get used to it now, did a roast chicken with new potatoes, broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower and carrots tonight, was yum!! Having left over chicken with chorizo and stuffing in a pitta for dinner before work tomorrow. Why is it when ur trying to lose weight u only think about food? 
A crash diet is basically a meal replacement diet where u have things like shakes instead of food fir 2 meals then one small healthy meal a day, it's not ideal because obviously diets like that only give short term results and u soon gain it back but if it's for a quick fix or to kick start weight loss and only done for a week or 2 as a last resort then why not. Hopefully though now I'm on a swimming and healthy eating kick I won't need to do it. I would like to lose another 9lb this month but honestly I wud settle for a lb a week as long as it's going right. 

Sorry to hear about dds problems and dh stress at work,sounds like it's all go at your house right now. I hope ur daughters infection clears up soon and they are both feeling better. Pay rises are really rubbish right now, it's scandalous what they expect u to live off.

Are you all prepared yet for new addition? Not too long to go, when's ur due date? Any names yet?


----------



## MomWife

Happy to know that you and your oh are going ok. I am glad that swimming is going good for you! Keep it up and you will be at your goal weight at no time. Just don't try to overdo it then you might lose interest. (Like I did) I know now not to overdo it! Lol! The good that you cooked sounds very yummy! I love veggies! Thank you for explaining to me what a crash diet was. I think I will give it a try when I have stopped breastfeeding. With this baby I want to try longer to breastfeed. I hope I can do it. 

I'm glad to know that enjoyed your nephew christening! It's always a joy to be around family especially when you haven't seen them in a while. 

My Hubby caught the pink eye as well as my oldest daughter. All 3 of them have to stay away from me until they are better. My oldest dd is coughing like crazy. My youngest dd eyes are doing much better! I have been disinfecting everything. I had to wash my comforter set in hot water so that I don't catch it from hubby. 

I am happy today since hubby been off since Sunday. Starting last night he have been cleaning up the house. He rarely does this. Lol! Today he changed the living room around and before I went to work he was cleaning up the dining room. I am going to keep it clean since I don't want to do any cleaning!  by the way we have added another animal to our animal family: 2 female gerbils! I arm getting tired of all 5 of my parakeets making sooooo much noise. Now they make noise even if I cover them up. Smart birdies! How is your birds doing?

We came up with joshua as a name. Name him after dh. Before that it was William. Lol. We have almost everything except for more clothes, car seat, playpen, bouncer/rocker, sterilizer for bottles and pacifiers.I might be missing more. We have plenty of diapers through size 2, wipes, bottles, breastpump, and more. I wish we could of bought clothes first but we have plenty of more clothes to get. I am due August 24th


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I don't no how to add pics but I think iv just had a positive test......


----------



## MomWife

OMG OMG!! I hope you do have a positive test. Let me know if you take another test please. I think you can attach the pic as an attachment. You click the paper clip icon.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I can't attach the pics but yeah iv done 3 tests now and all obvious positives. Iv got 2 more tests to do over the next few days but I'm pretty confident it's real lol


----------



## MomWife

Yay!! Congrats! I am sooooo happy for you. I just knew you would receive your bfp soon. Please keep me updated with everything. Congrats again!!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thanks, il let u no what the Dr's say Tuesday


----------



## MomWife

Ok great!


----------



## MomWife

How is everything going so far?? I have been patiently waiting on an update from you!! Was looking at your ticker and seen that you are 6 weeks!! I am sooooo happy for you!!!

I have been kind of down since yesterday since my last day at my job was last Thursday since it is summer break. When I was going to pick up my oldest daughter from school, the principal said that he had to speak with me about the position that they offered me. I talked with him and the pre school teacher that I worked with and they told me that they could not give me the job since they wouldn't be able to find a substitute teacher for the 3 months that I would be on maternity leave since school start back on August 13th. I wanted to cry. I was so hurt about this. The pre school teacher said she really did want me to be her assistant but with 24 kids she couldn't do it all by herself. (A few weeks ago, she told me that if she could not get a sub, she would be by herself for those 3 months, and it would be hard on her but she would do it since she said she like me and how the kids became attached to me. I don't understand, why they told me that the position is mines and I can get maternity leave and everything else. They know I am pregnant, they know my due date. I think it would have been better off for them to not say anything at all to me. DH said that he thinks this happened for a reason since I can finish school (5 classes left) and I can work in the healthcare field. Sorry for the long rant!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

They can't do that can they? That's mean.

I forgot to update sorry. Not much to update to be honest, Dr's don't do a confirmation test or anything, had midwife today but it was a student which I didn't agree to (although didn't mind) they didn't do urine tests or blood tests or anything so really it's just my word for it. Next appointment isn't until 14th July which is the scan. 
Been having loads of abdominal pains but keep getting told it's the endo. If I'm honest I sort of feel in limbo, there's nothing to say I'm still pregnant or anything I have to wait for another 7 weeks to check everything is ok


----------



## MomWife

Have not been on here in a while since I was a bit depressed about the job. The pre k teacher that I was working for sent me an email message stating that she would still like me to fill out an application since she think that they MIGHT find a sub for me until the 3 months are up and then I will be able to go back. I don't know, but I will try. :shrug::shrug:

I went to my ob today and I am measuring at 29 weeks which is great! I will have another ultrasound in 2 weeks with my appt. After that I will have ultrasounds every week. Which is good since I can see him all the time and make sure that he is doing ok. 

I hope everything is well for you. Keep your head up, and always think positive! Have you been having more abdominal pains, or have they stopped?:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

The pains are still very much there, hot water bottle helps but it's still making me pretty miserable. Only 3 n half weeks till my holiday then my scan when I get back so I hope time goes quick until then. If I'm still getting pains before I go on holiday I might go to the Dr and ask for something to take that won't harm the baby but as even really strong painkillers didn't help I can't see there being anything I can have that will help.

I hope they do find a way around it for u and u keep ur job, it seems really unfair to treat u that way.

Do we have a name for the little fella yet?


----------



## MomWife

I hope you have fun on your holiday.I hope you stopped having pains or at least having pains every now and then.

I hope I can work full time. If not I will just be looking for another job after I have the baby. Probably will start 4 months after the baby. Hopefully it does not come to that point. 

Yes we have a name: Joshua William. But I think dh will probably change his name again before August. 

How are you doing so far? As for me I just been lazy. Lol! The baby been kicking me a lot! I'm just getting all fat. I think I'm going to have more stretch marks in my belly. (Oh no) I already have stretch marks from my first born but it's very little.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Gosh ur getting so close, it feels like it's really flown by, mine seems to be dragging like hell!! Joshua is a lovely name, it's very very common over here.

I'm not doing too bad, the pains have definitely subsided but that makes me nervous lol. I haven't had any sickness, just brushing my teeth makes me gag and sometimes my gag reflex goes into overdrive for no reason but no sickness, thank god!!! I am mostly just tired and hungry. I'm obsessed with eating crisps, I was never too fussed about them before but now I have at least 2 packets a day and that's on a good day lol. 

I hope they do give u the job but if they don't at least u have recent experience in a workplace so ur more likely to get a new job quicker

I felt my hip try n pop out earlier today and my knees have been playing up as well, I really hope that my joints are going to behave themselves. I think part of it is because I haven't been able to go swimming with my change in work hours but after my holiday I'm bk to normal shifts so can start swimming again, I was up to doing 1150 meters in an hour or so before so il try to get bk to that as soon as I can and then take it further.


----------



## MomWife

Yes I am getting close! I am sooooo scared!! Thank you!:flower: I told my husband that you said that is a common name where you live and he was like yes it is!! I didn't even know that. 

Happy to know that the pains have subsided! I think it is great news. Wow, no sickness yet?! I hope the sickness stay away or if not it won't be that bad for you. Eating crisps huh?! LOL!! Well that is what you are craving for. I wonder what else will you crave for. In the begining of the preganancy I used to eat slim jims and pickles at the same time. After that it was slim jims and popscicles. Now I do not like pickles at all. LOL!!

Yes you are right since I have recent job experience it won't take me long to find another job. Thank you for that. :flower:

Oh no so sorry about your hip and knees.:hugs: I hope they don't start bothering you. Keeping my fx for you. Wow 1150 meters in an hour, that is great!!! I couldn't even swim 1 meter :nope:since I am afraid to swim due to childhood experience. I almost drown since the lady was teaching me to swim was not watching me, she took me to the deep end when I wasn't even ready for it. I hope you are doing ok today.:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm doing well. Feel exhausted most of the time but I think it's a mixture of all my conditions and the pregnancy. Think my oh is coming round to the idea of me being pregnant lol, I think it's when other people around us are talking about it and being excited, I think he will get used to it more when I grow a little bump lol. Sort of hoping I have a little one when I go away on 29th, iv heard the Egyptians worship pregnant ladies lol.

I now really really want a scotch egg with salad cream lol. I think it's just mostly crisps that I wanted but now there's nothing that I'm really mad keen on and have to have, just junk food which is terrible lol


----------



## MomWife

I am glad that yo are doing well.:flower: I think he will get used to it when your belly starts to get bigger. Scotch egg with salad cream, LOL!!!!! How are you feeling so far??

I have been very tired lately. I can not get into a comfortable position no matter how I sit or lay down. :growlmad: I have been up late at night looking at the ceiling so that I can fall asleep. 

My appt & scan on Wednesday went well. No issues which I am happy about except my blood pressure was a little high. I will go to my next appt next wednesday and another scan to make sure he is growing and doing well. The Dr said that he think that he might weigh 7lbs at birth. I guess that is not too bad. Well on to my weekly visits with my ob and the scans. 
I know you can not wait until you go on vacation!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

So sorry that ur uncomfortable, hopefully it's just a shortterm thing while the mister finds a comfy spot and u can get lots of sleep.
Iv started finding sleeping on my tummy is getting slightly uncomfortable but that's the only way I can fall asleep, iv slept like that sincerity can remember, only way I can sleep on my side is if I'm on the sofa right up to the back facing the back so that will get interesting. 

Ur so close now, it feels like it's gone so quick, is this ur last or do u think ul want more? 

Tomorrow I will be 10 weeks, a quarter of the way through yey!! 

Right I best go to work :-(


----------



## MomWife

I hope you are having a nice vacation. Let me know what you did!!!!!! 

I went to my appt last Wednesday to have my weekly scan. The Dr who looked over the scan said that the amniotic fluid was low but at the end of being normal. I have another scan this Wednesday. I have been drinking plenty of water hoping that it will help. I will let you know how this week scan goes.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hey how did the scan go? 

Holiday was good it was just too hot and the food was terrible.

I had my scan on Monday, saw my little bubba on the screen, was awesome. I got the clearest 12 week picture iv seen, can see the ears, eyes and everything, can see the outline of the amniotic sac and a little bubble inside it lol. Baby has super long legs. Was sleeping to start with when a trainee was doing the scan, she wasn't pressing very hard. Baby had its hand on its head,. Then the qualified staff came to double check everything and do the nt part and was pressing harder and woke it up, it started bouncing up n down and kicking it's legs out and waving arms in the air. I'm due on the 23rd Jan.

U don't have long left now, how u feeling?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I think I figured out how to upload piccies
 



Attached Files:







1405627104301.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MomWife

The scan went pretty great! The amniotic fluid was normal which I am happy about. It was more amniotic fluid around the baby from the last scan. 

I am happy that you had a great time on your holiday but sorry to know that the food was horrible. 

Awwwwwww!!! I love this scan!!!! This pic is very clear. Wow so Jan 23rd is your due date!!! Yay!! Do you and oh want to know the gender of the baby?

Yes I do not have too long! I will find out how much he weighs on the 30th. Last month he was 3lbs 11ounces. So probably right about now he is probably 5lbs. I know now they are supposed to gain 1/2 a week. If I do make it to Aug 24th he will be close to 8lbs or even 8lbs!! Noooooooo!!! So scared since both of my daughters was 6lbs!!!

By the way, my anniversary was on July 5th. We celebrated it very late by going to a nice hotel for the whole weekend. We had a blast!!! I wished I could of had a few sips of alcohol lol!! We been married for 12 years now. Got married when we was 18, yea I know very young!!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Gosh married at 18 and still together now that's rare. Congratulations 

Glad ur scan went well and all is ok. They are very often just guessing with weight it all depends on so many things. Im hoping for a nice average Sized baby 6 or 7lb will do nicely but with the length of those legs I think it's going to be a long baby lol. My sister in law had 2 at 9lb4 and one at 10lb1....ouch lol. 

My other sister in law is booked in for her induction on 29th July so will be a new bubba in the family very soon. 

Hope ur little one shows a little early so u don't get uncomfortable x


----------



## MomWife

Thank you!!! Sorry for responding so late. :flower: 

You never know your baby just might weigh between 6-7 pounds and with long legs lol!! Ouch ouch ouch at your sister in law having 9 & 10 pound babies!! How is your other sis in law doing? How much did the baby weigh??

I am very uncomfortable. I can not get any sleep. Last night I went into the living room to lay down on the couch with the lamp on and I fell asleep, but I woke back up and I went into the bedroom with dh and I could not go back to sleep. :growlmad::growlmad: Hubby was sleeping so comfy!! I was so jealous!!! So far all of the scans have been very well. This past Wednesday the ultrasound Dr. told me that the baby weighs 6 pounds now and he just might weigh 7 1/2 pounds by the time August 24th come around. I am just sooooo scared since I don't want to go through all the pain. 

Wow!!! Time is flying by for you! You are getting close to 20 weeks. Do you want to know what you are having or do you want it to be a surprise? How are you and the pregnancy going so far? Any symptoms?:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hey hun sorry about late reply, I typed one out ages ago and then the website went down on my phone and I lost it, after that I can never be bothered to do it all again

My brothers gf had a baby girl weighing 6.8 very cute!! 

I'm pretty certain I'm having a boy, I don't no what makes me think it but I'm convinced it's a boy, I will be very shocked if they tell me it's a girl, maybe even a bit of short lived disappointment because I'm now used to the idea of having a boy lol, plus we've been given like 4 bags of boys clothes lol. Iv already got lots of stuff, won't need to get much more when the time comes. 

Our house is going on the market next week! We are pretty determined to be moved by the time proper winter gets here. But it means we can't get thinking about the nursery etc because we don't no what room we will have or how big it will be. All I no is I want an animal themed nursery, maybe a light yellow background with animal stickers on the wall. Don't want anything ott because it's got to last a fair few years. Oh doesn't no any of this yet lol he keeps telling me it's too early for stuff lol, I just ignore him and carry on with what I'm planning/buying lol. 

Iv had to delay my 20 week scan until 15th September :-( oh is going away with work n left it till now to sort things despite me mentioning it several times since the 12 week scan so I had to call and rearrange n they could only fit me in then. We will be hopefully finding out the gender, we are seriously stuck for boys names, we have only got 1 we both like but it's not like we are in love with it, I'd be happy with it as a middle name (Joseph) so we need a name we both really like. Think I need us both to look through name books and write our own list n see if there are any that match, other than Joseph lol.

Ur getting so close now!! I hope u aren't too uncomfortable and things are still going well.


----------



## MomWife

No problem!:flower: I just had the same issue on my computer since I am logged in through my internet security. When I go to a new tab, I lost everything that I just typed to you, which sucks!!!!:growlmad::growlmad:

I know that the baby just looks adorable!! At times, when pregnant women have a strong feeling about the gender they usually be right! Be sure to let me know if it is a boy or a girl. I am sorry that you had to reschedule your scan at a later date.:flower::hugs: 

I know you can't wait to move and get organized. I like the animal themed nursery. The baby room sounds like it will look great!!! Men always say that it is still too early to be thinking about buying the baby items and thinking about setting the nursery up.:wacko: I did the same thing what you did, I ignored him! LOL!! When it comes to baby names, that is an easier way to figure out which names you and oh have in common for the baby. How are you feeling so far? Have you been having any different food cravings?

I have news:
Both ob appt and scan appt went well. My Dr wants to induce me on August 17th @ 7:30am. I am so scared. This will be my 3rd induction. My asthma is giving me a bit of a problem now.. Blood pressure is normal which I am happy about. I had both of my daughters a week before their due date. Would be nice if he came on his own. I could not go to sleep last night. I stayed up cleaning my living room and dining room. I went to sleep around 3 a.m. :dohh:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sounds like ur nesting a little!! Gosh having an actual date for baby to.come must be daunting when most ppl just no its going to happen at some point but inductions mean u no when and I think that would be scary. I will be thinking of u on the 17th, I can't remember how many hours difference there are between us. 

I'm not sure if they are cravings or just things I really enjoy and want lots of but I'm onto Chinese curry and garlic, the Chinese curry is satisfied with a curry obviously but I haven't found anything with enough garlic in yet. Iv been a bit of a crisp eater since early in the first trimester and that seems to be carrying on but nothing that I'm thinking I must have this now.

Sorry ur asthma is playing up but the baby will be here soon and hopefully things will go back to normal, it's good that ur blood pressure is normal though.

I have had my blood pressure done twice since being pregnant and it's in the 130's which is considered pre hypertensive but no one seems in the slightest bit concerned about it, not even mentioned it to me, it's only because I like to no these things like I looked. Iv always had slightly higher than normal blood pressure but ud think they would pick up on it being this rate so early in pregnancy, maybe they will keep checking it, I don't no but they seem to lack in the giving information department. 
I found out yesterday I'm o negative blood which isn't a problem in this pregnancy but if I build up sensitisation to rhesus positive blood if that's what the baby is and I then have another baby with rhesus positive blood my system can treat it like a foreign body and attach the blood, I think it means I have to have an injection in this pregnancy towards the end and the same in any other pregnancy to prevent becoming sensitised to the positive blood. However all this I have learnt from reading online not what the midwife has told me because she told me absolutely squat!! I didn't even think negative blood was that rare (only 15% of people have it) I knew one was but couldn't remember which, I just wish they would give me info on stuff but they just don't! 

On a plus note I heard the babies heartbeat yesterday itbwas 145bpm so nice and strong. Unsure if iv felt movements yet, they may well be gas or kicks lol I'm not sure so until I am I'm going to assume it's gas lol. Still no bump but I can feel my uterus getting bigger and it's showing but very low down, ppl who know I'm pregnant say I'm showing but I no that really I just look like iv had too many take aways lol. 

I'm pretty sure my oh would tell me it's too early if I was in labour lol, il be at 39 weeks and he'll be telling me it's too early to decorate the nursery lol


----------



## MomWife

I think it is 5 hours between us. Ooooooh chinese curry sounds yummy!! If I were you I would ask the next time they take your blood pressure is it normal. I have read about pregnancy and O negative. 
Wow, I can't get over at how they are treating you. They are supposed to give you all sorts of information to you about your health and the baby. At times, it seems like healthcare providers/professionals are just in that field for the money and not care about people/their patients. 

Awwwww! Baby heartbeat is strong!! How did you feel when you heard the heartbeat?! Let me know when you start to feel kicks and jabs, it will be soon!! Thank you for giving me the laugh about your oh would say it is too early to to decorate the nursery and you are 39 weeks!!! LOLLOLOLOLOL!!


I went to my scan and my Dr appt today. Asthma is okay, blood pressure was a bit high (146/86 but she took it manually and it was lower. (135/80) Dr. checked my cervix and said that I am only 1 centimeter dilated and 0 effaced :( He wanted to induce me this Friday if I was dilated more. Well, I think Sunday is still good since it gives me some time to get ready. We have everything we need for the baby except washcloths for the baby, which is not really needed. 

The Preschool teacher that I used to work with sent me an E-mail saying that she apologize that the job didn't work out, and had the nerve to tell me about the same position that I was doing will become available soon for 2 hrs a day and hopefully I would be interested. Are you kidding me??!! I told her no I would not be interested in working 2 hrs a day that I wanted the Assistant position. I don't think they wanted me for the position. Well at least I have recent job experience that I can put on my resume. I am not angry anymore at what they did to me, they was just using me and now I realize that.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well my gas bubbles must have been kicks because iv been getting them a few times a day for over a week in the same place so I'm going to assume they are kicks or the baby moving, feels very much like bubbles popping or a muscle twitching. Also I think iv figured out when the baby is moving. The other morning it had its bum stuck out n made my belly look all weird, had a flat left side and a huge lump on the right side lol. Can only spot a bump before iv eaten and when laying down but hopefully it won't be long until my 'im just a bit chubby' look goes and is replaced to make me actually look pregnant lol.

Only a couple more days for u, I hope u r really excited!! I hope u have a very safe, smooth and quick labour and ur little boy arrives healthy and happy. 

Good for u for telling them u don't want the job they have some nerve to do that!! Like u said u have some experience now, even if u don't get a job straight away u can say u were focusing on the baby before returning to a job. 

I'm off work sick for 2 weeks with a bad back, it's mostly from being on uncomfortable chairs during night shifts but it was starting to give me stomach cramps too so I decided to take 2 weeks off to chill out. Plus our house goes on the market today so I want to go house viewing next week and find a house ASAP


----------



## MomWife

A quick update from me. I went to the hospital on Sunday at 735 am. Everything got started at 830. The nurse said that I was already having contractions which I did not feel them. Was in labor from 10 am to 5 pm. Had an healthy baby boy weighing 7lbs 12 oz and 21 inches.

Lost plenty of blood during delivery. Had pitocin to have stronger contractions. The nurse kept coming in turning the pitocin up like every 20 mins. I did not have an epidural until I was having very strong contractions. At 8 centimeters I just had to get the epidural. I could not take it any more. I almost made it again having a third child unmedicated. I wished that nurse did not keep turning up the pitocin, then i would of had him natural. I pushed at least 30 times. The good thing is that I did not tear which is great! I'm happy that all of this is over! His name is still the same Joshua Edward! I will post a pic sometime next week. DH and my sister was there with me. I kept grabbing my sister every time a contraction came! Dh was rubbing my thighs and I kept telling him to rub my legs not my thighs. My sister was laughing at him. Then he said I'm not going to get anything right. Poor dh!

Will respond to your post soon. I'm just focusing on getting better and just laying around. Found out today by my health insurance nurse that I have to take it easy since I passed a huge TMI blood clot. 

I hope you are doing OK!! I hope your pregnancy is going well.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw yey!! Brand new healthy baby boy. Don't worry about having medication, who cares as long as ur baby is here in the end, there are no heroes in child birth lol. 
I'm very glad u didn't tear! That has to be awful, I still remember the pain of my surgery down there where I was cut n sliced all over, sitting down hurt lots. 

I hope u feel better soon and rest as much as u can I no it can't be easy with 3 children!! 

Pregnancy still going well, lots of movement and kicks from bubs. Still 23 days till we find out gender. Belly is on the grow!! Can tell I'm pregnant in certain clothes, others I just look fat lol but I don't really care anymore. Looks like our house might be getting an offer this coming week, we just need to find a house we like now to make an offer on, saw one today but needed too much work for a short term house. 

Hope u 5 r all keeping well and settling into being a bigger family well xx


----------



## MomWife

Here are a few pics of Joshua! I just came on here to post pics. Will respond tomorrow. Have a very bad headache.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140818_191725.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20140818_082059.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw he's lovely, so precious!! Congratulations


----------



## MomWife

Hey! Haven't been on for quite a while since had to get my computer fixed. I also have internet on my phone which I'm happy about.

How are you doing? Anything new? You are halfway there! 

I just started taking the mini pill yesterday. My milk supply was getting low so I started taking fenugreek and mother's milk of tea. It has been working. I just have to drink lots of water. I will add more later. Have to feed Joshua


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well I'm just over 23 weeks and fed up. I'm not sleeping which makes me feel sick, I'm getting loads of headaches, my back is killing me and I just want to sit in a corner and cry now. My nose is always bunged up and my throat is painfully dry. I feel bad because I no hundreds of ppl would give anything to be where I am now but I hate being pregnant right now. 
Found out at my scan were having a girl, was a shock but I'm getting used to it now and trying to find her a name. 
Glad all is going well with u and Joshua. Glad u got milk sorted. 

Our house is sold, we have found somewhere else, just waiting for things to come together now.


----------



## MomWife

I am sorry that you are having such a hard time with this pregnancy. I had back problems and still have it, I could not sleep which is why I had dark circles around my eyes which I still have them. I hope everything will get better or if not you will have to wait until it get a bit better after delivery like me. :growlmad: 

Yay!! You are having a girl!! Congrats!!! Kepp me updated on what is going on with your pregnancy. Again, I hope things will get better for you. Great news that your hiouse was sold. I know the both of you cannot wait until everything comes together, and especially with unpacking and getting everything organized. DH and I will be moving in February or March at the latest.


----------



## MomWife

Hey!!!! I finally found our thread! Congrats on having Sophie!!! I seen it in your signature. I sent you a pm earlier today. We have lots of catching up to do... So how is it like being a new mom? Are you breastfeeding or giving her formula? I'm having milk issues which sucks right now:growlmad: Joshua is 8 months now and he eats like 2 jars of baby food and with 5 ounces of milk. 3 hours later he is hungry like he never ate! I think I am going to start giving him more cereal since it is thicker. 

Please tell me how you and your baby are doing and your oh. Chat soon!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I just replied to u. There's so much to catch up on, u wudnt believe the start to the year iv had, baby early at home then hospital 4 days later, then moving house but being made homeless for 4 days, then my grandma got breast cancer, now we're renovating the house as quick as we can. Sophie was tongue tied so we had issues to start with, it wasn't released until 8 week. Yeah I'm breastfeeding, very proud that no formula has been bought at all, using mostly reusable nappies just a disposable at bed time, now need to start making homemade disposable wipes because I was super shocked when baby wipes got radiator paint off my hands when usually onky only turps or paint stripper does, and these wipes were apparently as gentle as water....My arse!! Makes me wonder what's in them.


----------



## MomWife

I replied to you. I don't know if you received it or not, I know the website was doing maintenance and I was having problems sending the message. So I will repost here just in case it did not go through. 

Wow you been going through so much! Everything that you been going through is just making you stronger. That is awesome that you both share a birthday!!! I know that was a surprise for you that she just came on her own like that. That's great that you all finally moved. More space is better especially when you have a baby since you need a lot of things and sometimes the house can get cluttered (like mines, but I finally got it sorted) Oh no I am sorry that you all was homeless, that is terrible. I am glad that eventually everything worked out, but still that wasn't right. I will look at your journal and your ttc too. I wouldn't worry too much about her weight, as long as she is eating very well and you have to change her nappies at 8 times or more she is ok! When a health visitor came when he was 2 months she was worried about his weight, but right now he weighs about 23 pounds and he eats very well.

I have been doing ok. DH have a different job working as an insurance claims adjuster. I have been staying at home. DH wants me to stay at home for now until we move out of the state or if something better comes along. Both of my daughters are doing well, but my youngest DD age 7 she is still jealous of Joshua. I think it's because I have been spending more time with him. So I had to explain to both of DD that I have to feed him, change him, give him baths and play with him and everything else. I think they miss spending lots of time with me. They miss being just them and me doing silly things all the time. Now they get sad when Joshua starts to cry and I have to stop doing whatever I am doing with them.

Right now Joshua have a cold. Dh wondering if he should get his immunizations in June since he have been reading about the negative things about them. I told him our 2 DD's have all of their shots and there is nothing wrong with them. Joshua just got his insurance last month. I went through so much with this medical insurance it just does not make any sense. But the good thing is that he have medical insurance finally. I have been struggling with my milk supply. Now I only get drops which makes me soooo angry. I am not going to give up at all. I will try today to pump every 2 hours and for the rest of the week. I have fenugreek and blessed thistle. I know that it's not going to work if I only pump twice a day. I will respond to our thread in a little while because I have to clean up the house before DD's come home from school and I have to pump. 

I think that is great that you are breastfeeding! Keep it up!! I am so sorry about your grandmother, I hope everything will turn out ok for her. Woah wipes get radiator paint off??! Oh my. Let me know how you are doing with the homemade wipes. Yea right, they are not gentle at all. I also have to use reusable nappies since he broke out in a bad rash.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Got sophie weighed today she's 10lb 10 so 4lb 5 up from birth, I'm happy with it as long as it stays steady. 
I found a little lump on sophie neck, and there r 2 little ones on the back on of her head, they just feel like fatty lumps but better off going to get them checked out.

My sil had her baby boy today, don't no many details just that she had emergency section after 2 day induction. 

My grandma has had the all clear since her mastectomy, no chemo or radiotherapy needed so that's good n she's looking loads better.

Iv completely finished sophies room so when we're both ready she can go in her own room. 

Sorry ur girls are finding it hard, they will love it when he's older and they can mother him a bit. Glad ur dh has a new job and ur happier as a family.


----------



## MomWife

Sophie is gaining weight at a great pace! I took my son to his appointment and the Dr told me that those were lymph nodes. Let me know what your Dr. say. 

Wow 2 day induction??!! I know she is happy that her son is finally here. 

So happy to hear about your grandma good news! I know the family is very happy and is relieve that she is doing better an do not need chemo or anything else relating to her mastectomy.

Awwww, I wonder how she will be when she get in her own room?? My son still isn't in his own room yet, because he is just soooo attached to me. His crib is still in our bedroom. LOL. We do not mind, but when we move which it will be sometime this year, he will be in his own room.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I quite like her in our room at the moment. Makes feeding easier n I can wake up slowly in the morning. 
Sil ended up with emergency section, she called him jack he was 5lb 13, tiny compared to her other 3.

Better go miss grumpy is calling me lol


----------



## MomWife

It is always easier to keep the baby in your bedroom, especially when you are breastfeeding. Wow 5 pounds! At least he is healthy.

Joshua have an upper respiratory infection. I have to buy a filter for our humidifier. I would like to get one that doesn't need an filter. I think it's a waste to keep buying filters every couple of weeks. He cough at night, which I think it is because our bedroom is stuffy. We did not put the air conditioner in yet. We will put it in sometime this week. He is on me right now sleep and I have a fan on. It seems to help him. He was coughing all night, I had to keep getting him out of his crib and then he just slept in the bed with us. Did you find out what was them bumps on the back of Sophie's head?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

aw sorry he isn't well, I hope he gets better sooN. My sil got an air purifier or dehumidifier or something because one if of the boys has asthma and their house was getting bits of mould in it n it seems to help, I don't think they use filter, they say it was money very well spent. 

The Dr said those lumps are lymph glands that are slightly raised but can only feel and see them because she's so petite. He just said to keep an eye on them and take her back if they get bigger
She's rolling over now wasn't expecting it for a couple of months yet lol


----------

